# Tyra Banks show fed me



## collared Princess (Nov 19, 2008)

Ill be on Tyra in a few weeks..they came to my house and brought 40 candy bars 3 dozen dounts 3 loaves of bread 4 carton of eggs 4 packs of bacon 7 cans of family size ravioli 2 cakes 7 bags of chips 5 contianers of icing..it was awesome!!!! they were here all day shooting me eatting..they ordered a pizza..it was a feeders dream..I thought about all of you wonderful feeders out there it was a dream come true..I go to the studio tomarrow and Ill let everyone know when the show will be on..wanted to share:eat1:


----------



## prickly (Nov 19, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GordoNegro (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm affraid Tyra and her audience may villify you as they had with a few of the models, then again I was wrong with the previous Swiss interview piece you had.
It does sound like a dream, but hoping Tyra's editors do not leave out good scenes and moments on the cutting room floor.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 19, 2008)

Great, more sensationalism to oppress the fetish.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm fascinated to see how they're going to spin this - and if they're going to publicly say that *they* brought you the food.

Are there other guests? What 'title' have they put on it?


----------



## collared Princess (Nov 19, 2008)

The title will be somehting like people who are comfortable in their own flesh..and we take up half an hour and the other half is about somehting that has to do with sex but Im the only big girl there...also I know that alot of you dont know Philippe my boyfriend but those of you that do know about him he is alot like Obama..and I meen that for real..he went to school with him at Columbia...also Philippe's father was a United Ntions embassiter for the congo so Philippe has been around world leaders and has watched his father negotate with nations...you will see his regalness and when Philippe is involved in things people really tend to respect him because he gives that feeling of you just know that Philippe is to be respected..you will see it on the show..so with that siad I dont feel that they will eat us up alive at all ..aslo here is another trailer from the swedish show that is alot longer than the one I posted... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5g92jIb98g&feature=related


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 19, 2008)

I quit feederism.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, shoot. That was awfully nice of them. I guess they figured you'd be a little peckish.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Nov 19, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> I quit feederism.



I'm just gonna put a note in the feederism HQ complaint box myself; you never know when you run off and quit, then the next day you wake up and it turns out there never was a Tyra Banks show.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 19, 2008)

DDJHGFHJFGHJCHJGHJHJBCHJBHJVBJHVCfhjhjvdjs


----------



## collared Princess (Nov 19, 2008)

Here is another clip that turned out nice see there are good reporters out there http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAviqXHI51k


----------



## Tooz (Nov 19, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> Here is another clip that turned out nice see there are good reporters out there http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAviqXHI51k



The doc seems cool, but I wouldn't call this quite positive.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 19, 2008)

Donna your daughter is so cute. She made me smile.

Your physician seems a very caring person also.

I still have my concerns, but I do wish you well.


----------



## troubadours (Nov 19, 2008)

lmao



......


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 19, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> Ill be on Tyra in a few weeks..they came to my house and brought 40 candy bars 3 dozen dounts 3 loaves of bread 4 carton of eggs 4 packs of bacon 7 cans of family size ravioli 2 cakes 7 bags of chips 5 contianers of icing..it was awesome!!!! they were here all day shooting me eatting..they ordered a pizza..it was a feeders dream..I thought about all of you wonderful feeders out there it was a dream come true..I go to the studio tomarrow and Ill let everyone know when the show will be on..wanted to share:eat1:



*Donna:

That was great documentary - hope that the Tyra folks got your goodies from FreshDirect or WholeFoods (they can certainly afford it) and they better treat you and Philippe like royalty;but, be ready for any ambush from haters.... *


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 19, 2008)

I can only imagine what they are going to say. 
I doubt they'll publically announce that they brought you the food.
I Guess I'm just paranoid like that.
In My Opinion, I wouldn't put it past them to say something awful like "This is what ____ eats every day, when we showed up she'd already started eating" ect ect ect. 
And Somehow make you into a lunatic. 



I Hope It's not like that.

But, Who knows.
It's nice to put you on TV though, Eh?


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 19, 2008)

the thread isn't even called OMG IM GONNA BE ON TYRA BANKS, it had to be fucking TYRA BANKS SHOW FED ME








5 CONTAINERS OF ICING1






shjdjhdfhjvhjcfhjdfhjfhjvhjvhjhjchjvhjvhjvxhjvhjvx


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 19, 2008)

Congrats! I'll probably check out a clip or two online.



Your Plump Princess said:


> I can only imagine what they are going to say.
> I doubt they'll publically announce that they brought you the food.
> I Guess I'm just paranoid like that.
> In My Opinion, I wouldn't put it past them to say something awful like "This is what ____ eats every day, when we showed up she'd already started eating" ect ect ect.
> ...




I'm wouldn't worried they're going to be that overt if they put a negative slant on the footage they get. There are laws against things like slander and libel. Sure they could _imply_ that the clips they choose to highlight are a typical slice of life, but it's really just as ridiculous as implying your stereotypical bad porn flick is a representation of what to expect as say, a plumber or whatever. I look forward to the day when we don't have to worry that people are going to just take a show like this at face value and not apply a little sense. I also look forward to the day when we can watch some staged footage and enjoy it without worrying about all the stereotypes being reinforced because it's obviously some cinematic hyperbole to fill time during a voiceover.


----------



## olwen (Nov 19, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> Ill be on Tyra in a few weeks..they came to my house and brought 40 candy bars 3 dozen dounts 3 loaves of bread 4 carton of eggs 4 packs of bacon 7 cans of family size ravioli 2 cakes 7 bags of chips 5 contianers of icing..it was awesome!!!! they were here all day shooting me eatting..they ordered a pizza..it was a feeders dream..I thought about all of you wonderful feeders out there it was a dream come true..I go to the studio tomarrow and Ill let everyone know when the show will be on..wanted to share:eat1:



I just have one question: did you give them a list of things you wanted to eat or did they just show up with all that food? I just would be annoyed if the producers came with food I was allergic to. 

Good luck on Tyra. You're gonna need it.


----------



## collared Princess (Nov 19, 2008)

yes now remember Im a feedee so when they did the phone interview they asked me what I liked to eat and what do I eat for my sets...so they brought what I would eat plus more...I dont have a problam with people making fun of me because Im eatting because the show really isnt for the nay sayers..even the nay sayers on this forum..really this isnt for you..this is for my fans and people that love me and wish me well...I have deloped thick skin in here so it doesnt bother me.....We will do all we can to make things go well...Tyra doesnt seem to be a scandelis show..its not Jerry springer we are going on..Tyra seems to be kind hearted and really Iam a feedee plain and simple so I was excited to see someone bringing me all that food even if it is for a show...xxx


----------



## olwen (Nov 19, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> yes now remember Im a feedee so when they did the phone interview they asked me what I liked to eat and what do I eat for my sets...so they brought what I would eat plus more...I dont have a problam with people making fun of me because Im eatting because the show really isnt for the nay sayers..even the nay sayers on this forum..really this isnt for you..this is for my fans and people that love me and wish me well...I have deloped thick skin in here so it doesnt bother me.....We will do all we can to make things go well...Tyra doesnt seem to be a scandelis show..its not Jerry springer we are going on..Tyra seems to be kind hearted and really Iam a feedee plain and simple so I was excited to see someone bringing me all that food even if it is for a show...xxx





I'm honestly glad they called you first. I just have so many food allergies and there are three things on that list I can't eat, so that was the first question that came into my head.

Tyra def is not Jerry Springer, but I've watched her show a time or two and I could see sometimes her show is a bit sensationalistic, but hopefully it won't go that way.


----------



## collared Princess (Nov 19, 2008)

I do expect there to be some senstionalizm but we will see...


----------



## lysh (Nov 19, 2008)

Good luck and let us know how it goes and when the show will air.


----------



## GordoNegro (Nov 20, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> yes now remember Im a feedee so when they did the phone interview they asked me what I liked to eat and what do I eat for my sets...so they brought what I would eat plus more...I dont have a problam with people making fun of me because Im eatting because the show really isnt for the nay sayers..even the nay sayers on this forum..really this isnt for you..this is for my fans and people that love me and wish me well...I have deloped thick skin in here so it doesnt bother me.....We will do all we can to make things go well...Tyra doesnt seem to be a scandelis show..its not Jerry springer we are going on..Tyra seems to be kind hearted and really Iam a feedee plain and simple so I was excited to see someone bringing me all that food even if it is for a show...xxx



I just remember when Queen Raqui and Mercedes were on Tyra, and had to be on the defensive (not necessarily from Tyra but from the demographic audience) and it was size-related, not feeding-related. I hope it goes well regardless of which clips her editors choose to air and which hit the cutting room floor.


----------



## Preston (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Weeze (Nov 20, 2008)

*hugs Exile and Preston*


whatever makes you happy? I guess?


----------



## Mini (Nov 20, 2008)

It MIGHT be sensationalized? You said, and I quote, "I don't like to move."

This is gold. Bacon-fried gold.


----------



## Preston (Nov 20, 2008)

I honestly have no problem with Treasure doing whatever she wants to her body, that's fine. But the way that this is going to be presented to the mainstream of the universe is not going to paint a friendly picture of our little community as a whole. 

My poor brain.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 20, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> I do expect there to be some senstionalizm but we will see...



Nah, I'm sure that would never happen.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 20, 2008)

Mini said:


> Bacon-fried gold.



Bacon fried in fhdfhcdhdfhfdvhfdvhhvchvxchvchvchvhcvhcvhcvhvcx


----------



## Tooz (Nov 20, 2008)

Preston said:


> I honestly have no problem with Treasure doing whatever she wants to her body, that's fine. But the way that this is going to be presented to the mainstream of the universe is not going to paint a friendly picture of our little community as a whole.
> 
> My poor brain.



This is what we always end up going 'round and 'round on.


----------



## bigirlover (Nov 20, 2008)

I'll be watching even though I CAN'T STAND TYRA and they'll probably make you out to be insane.


----------



## Preston (Nov 20, 2008)

Tooz said:


> This is what we always end up going 'round and 'round on.



So, why should I even bother, I take it?


----------



## Saxphon (Nov 20, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> Ill be on Tyra in a few weeks..they came to my house and brought 40 candy bars 3 dozen dounts 3 loaves of bread 4 carton of eggs 4 packs of bacon 7 cans of family size ravioli 2 cakes 7 bags of chips 5 contianers of icing..it was awesome!!!! they were here all day shooting me eatting..they ordered a pizza..it was a feeders dream..I thought about all of you wonderful feeders out there it was a dream come true..I go to the studio tomarrow and Ill let everyone know when the show will be on..wanted to share:eat1:



Hope everything goes well at the studio. Please keep us all informed of when the show should air.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Nov 20, 2008)

That seems hard to believe that The Tyra Banks show brought you food but hey that sounds good bringing you all that good food


----------



## collared Princess (Nov 20, 2008)

There was an emergancy on the set so we have to come back to tape...Ill keep you posted.....


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 22, 2008)

You people do realize for the 99 people that the show may offend or will say "that's disgusting" they'll be that 100th person that will go "hey that looks like fun" and be inspired to become a feeder/feedee?

What's the difference in Treasure being on Tyra and a fat girl in a bikini on an MTV Spring Break special? People are gonna be offended and say ewwww, but there will be other people that will go "Holy crap, that's awesome"

Gotta take the good with the bad, and if a few new members of Dims pop up after watching the Tyra show, then I'd say it was a success.


----------



## altered states (Nov 22, 2008)

olwen said:


> Tyra def is not Jerry Springer, but I've watched her show a time or two and I could see sometimes her show is a bit sensationalistic, but hopefully it won't go that way.



I liked the one where she confessed her fear of dolphins. Quite empowering:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMoRrH19pFg&feature=related

I mean, dolphins?


----------



## altered states (Nov 22, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> There was an emergancy on the set so we have to come back to tape...Ill keep you posted.....



You know, if the producers told you once, they told you a thousand times: Put away the f'ing dolphins before Tyra comes!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMoRrH19pFg&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQp3c1o7rGw&feature=related


----------



## altered states (Nov 22, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> You people do realize for the 99 people that the show may offend or will say "that's disgusting" they'll be that 100th person that will go "hey that looks like fun" and be inspired to become a feeder/feedee?



I think about that all the time with shows like this. It's not like I'm 100 years old, but there was almost nothing even dealing with FAism much less feederism in the MSM when I was coming up, and of course no internet to amplify and distribute anything that did. It's an amazing cornucopia out there now - I think if I was 16 today my head would have exploded.


----------



## altered states (Nov 22, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> I quit feederism.



I just gave you rep but called you a chick in the process. Oops, sorry.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 22, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> You people do realize for the 99 people that the show may offend or will say "that's disgusting" they'll be that 100th person that will go "hey that looks like fun" and be inspired to become a feeder/feedee



Do we need recruits? I'm all for size-positive anything, but gaining is a fetish, something explored privately for a reason: 99 people will think it's disgusting. I was 13 and Google didn't exist yet and somehow (thank god) I managed to find the right sites to masturbate to...I don't think people need any jostling forward when it comes to internet and finding stuff that yanks their crank.

Then: fetishes are triggered, not inspired. It's not worth the hypothetical two or three new recruits who've never heard of Google that seeing this episode might "trigger"...for Mammy over here to make our oddball reservoir less obscure than need be. I'm not particularly elated when people I like go on TV to be canonized in the daytime freak show, much less the farthest end of the extreme spelli--sorry, feeding fetishists selfishly going on TV to collect money to the tune of "I DON'T LIKE TO MOVE."

Some of us do like to move. And believe me, I _love_ money.

Collared Princess, do you know what a stereotype is? Have you ever heard of a minstrel show? You're dancing in fatface.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 22, 2008)

To give you an example of how badly we do not need to contribute to daytime TV, this is the worst thing I've ever seen in my life: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjxOt2u2BGM&feature=related

"We wanted to see firsthand the extent of her phobia, so we took her to the Patterson Pickle Factory."

"Face to face with thousands and thousands...of pickles."

The goofy font, the screen playing behind her, the whimpering...I have never once been able to finish this horrifying video. If you laugh at this, you're not human. Maury should be sent to prison.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 22, 2008)

I get the feeling that Collared likes the opposition, and that she is is somewhat spurred on by negative reactions. Isn't that, for some, part of an extreme kink? The whole forbidden fruit and being a rebel thing. I could be reading that wrong about her - only she can tell us if that's part of it for her, but it is what I see quite a bit of here (honestly don't mean this to be a challenge or an insult of any sort). 

And as always, what is a turn on for one will be a turn off for others. Unfortunately, her taking this to a very public venue will most likely bring some negatives to people who didn't get to make the choice of going public.


----------



## mango (Nov 22, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> There was an emergancy on the set so we have to come back to tape...Ill keep you posted.....



*I'm guessing Little Miss Tyra accidently chipped a nail... eh??

*


----------



## swordchick (Nov 22, 2008)

No, it was nothing like that. She was filming another episode that is a guaranteed rating booster. 



mango said:


> *I'm guessing Little Miss Tyra accidently chipped a nail... eh??*
> 
> **


----------



## Suze (Nov 22, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I get the feeling that Collared likes the opposition, and that she is is somewhat spurred on by negative reactions. **susiesnip**


yeah, i get that feeling too. big time.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 22, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> You people do realize for the 99 people that the show may offend or will say "that's disgusting" they'll be that 100th person that will go "hey that looks like fun" and be inspired to become a feeder/feedee?
> 
> What's the difference in Treasure being on Tyra and a fat girl in a bikini on an MTV Spring Break special? People are gonna be offended and say ewwww, but there will be other people that will go "Holy crap, that's awesome"
> 
> Gotta take the good with the bad, and if a few new members of Dims pop up after watching the Tyra show, then I'd say it was a success.



I don't agree. I'd rather have a show which presented fat people with dignity and not hateful sensationalism -- so that out of the 100 people watching, 99 would come away with a respect for fat people and only one walk away disgusted (ok -- ideally, none. But you take my point).

A lot of large people trying to live their lives with pride feel that these kind of shows undo whatever progress they struggle daily to make.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm still not getting what the point of the particular show is, though. Is it some exhibitionist episode or some poorly-thought-out body image show? I've seen some of "Tyra", and she doesn't run a Maury-esque freak show; it's more like Oprah-lite.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 22, 2008)

personally..i think no matter what the subject or whatever...on a talk show..if your guests are illiterate or ignorant or such...you're going to have a terrible show that will garner more insult...if you have a well spoken intelligent panel of guests..even if the audience are fat haters, you can have a good show, as raqui and others were able to show...

so...the jury is out on this one and we will just have to see...


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 22, 2008)

Ekim said:


> I'm still not getting what the point of the particular show is, though. Is it some exhibitionist episode or some poorly-thought-out body image show? I've seen some of "Tyra", and she doesn't run a Maury-esque freak show; it's more like Oprah-lite.



I'm guessing Tyra wants a ratings boost. Don't think she or the producers of her show are above showcasing something that the mainstream considers gross and bizarre for a little bump in viewership. But I'm sure the discussion surrounding it will be as thoughtful and humane as can be and won't focus mainly on how much food Princess can put away in one sitting (not).

I won't be watching but I can just imagine the camera panning around to capture the shocked and disgusted reaction of audience members. Oh, and then the posting on Youtube shortly thereafter and all the pleasant comments to follow...:doh:


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Nov 23, 2008)

heres my 2cents

Tyra Ive always liked her. Shes smart well spoken and an excellent success story. That aside, she doesnt need a ratings booster her show's are doing just fine..

I also dont get the flaming around this thread if the OP wants to go on Tyra more power too her. I dont see what the big deal is, it isnt you who are going on her show its the OP who is. For whatever her reasons are dont see why ya have to talk badly about it. I tried watching the youtube clips but couldnt understand most of the dialogue. 

N also if more people come here n post so be it, they will either stick around or get bored by the site n move on. N if they flame thats what locking posts are for and you also dont have to reply if you dont like what someone says.

N yes most of the 'public' probably wont like it too much, but im sure the OP already knows that. So ya dont have to state something that is so obvious lol.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 23, 2008)

luv_lovehandles said:


> heres my 2cents
> 
> Tyra Ive always liked her. Shes smart well spoken and an excellent success story. That aside, she doesnt need a ratings booster her show's are doing just fine..
> 
> ...



The issue is that we might not be going on there, but she's representing us- she apparently wants to, at least- and not everyone here agrees with everything she says. And regardless of how many people have made this _very fucking clear_ on here, CP continues to act as though she's a spokesperson for us.

I mean, hell. I'm a feeder, and I think that she makes the whole thing look awful- and size acceptance look like a joke. By helping to perpetuate negative stereotypes- which is exactly what she's doing here!- she's being so incredibly counterproductive.

That's why we have to "talk badly about it". Because she is representing everyone here in a light that a good many of us don't like.

If she wants to deal with the reaction of the public to what will most likely be treated as a freakshow on daytime TV, that's fine. I really have no issue with what she does with her own life, and more power to her for doing what she wants. What I despise about the whole thing is that she's bringing the reaction of the public on to people _who don't want it_.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 23, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> The issue is that we might not be going on there, but she's representing us- she apparently wants to, at least- and not everyone here agrees with everything she says. And regardless of how many people have made this _very fucking clear_ on here, CP continues to act as though she's a spokesperson for us.
> 
> I mean, hell. I'm a feeder, and I think that she makes the whole thing look awful- and size acceptance look like a joke. By helping to perpetuate negative stereotypes- which is exactly what she's doing here!- she's being so incredibly counterproductive.
> 
> ...



bloody hell...rep where rep is so very deserved!!!


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Nov 23, 2008)

Blackjack, thank you.Really
I had no clue you felt she was representing this forum badly if really at all. As i stated i could barely make out any of the youtube videos. But if she was just going on it for her own reasons (which i dont really get )... But thank you for stating clearly your issues in a polite manner.


----------



## Kortana (Nov 24, 2008)

Doesn't the show make you sign a confidentiality agreement about divulging this sort of stuff?


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 24, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I don't agree. I'd rather have a show which presented fat people with dignity and not hateful sensationalism -- so that out of the 100 people watching, 99 would come away with a respect for fat people and only one walk away disgusted (ok -- ideally, none. But you take my point).
> 
> A lot of large people trying to live their lives with pride feel that these kind of shows undo whatever progress they struggle daily to make.



Doesn't work like that I'm afraid. 

In a perfect world Roseanne Barr, Dawn French, Lindsey Hollister and Mo'Nique could be a panel for Oprah in business suits talking about fat being a positive thing and they could spend the entire show saying how great it is and what not, unfortunately life isn't like that. Most overweight actresses over the years have lost weight periodically and established actresses that have the power to spread the word about fat being ok, isn't doing it.

Treasure is doing what SHE wants, it may not be what every fat person wants but the fact still stands some joe schmoe could be watching and go "holy crap that's hot". It may not be logically or conventional but its all there is.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 24, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Doesn't work like that I'm afraid....
> 
> ...Treasure is doing what SHE wants, it may not be what every fat person wants but the fact still stands some joe schmoe could be watching and go "holy crap that's hot". It may not be logically or conventional but its all there is.



Well, I think it _would_ work that way, ya know, if fat people collectively stopped doing these kinds of shows (at least, I'm guessing the upcoming Tyra show will follow suit with the tradition of sensationalizing large people and their lives as gross, extreme, and out of control). Much like, after a certain point historically, African American performers would no longer stoop to doing certain types of minstrel acts that incorporated backward stereotypes.

So yeah -- there's a reason for the collective pressure that's coming down on CP at the moment. Because she doesn't just speak for herself but is freighted with the responsibility of representing an entire movement whenever she appears on these programs.


----------



## Kortana (Nov 24, 2008)

Well there is a huge difference between size acceptance and eating your way to 1000 pounds.

Obviously it is her choice to do it and how to represent it- it will not make people understand- its a circus act plain and simple.

Oprah could get on Larry King tomorrow and could come out as a feedee and people would say she has gone mad. There will never be the right person to be the Feedism spokesperson.

Will people be curious and look it up, sure. Will they be disgusted? Aroused? Fasinated? Possibly. But it will only be a blip on the radar for the rest who enjoy the fetish. It will go on in the private lives of those who find solace here on dimensions.

She is not the spokesperson for the fetish, she is the spokeperson for the lifestyle she has chosen.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 24, 2008)

I should add, Hayes -- that I think most fat people aren't so much concerned with whether some guy out there, upon seeing Collared Princess on tv, has an epiphany about finding feederism or BBWs hot...they're more worried about how these over-the-top, ratings-driven "freak show" depictions will redound negatively to their everyday lives...


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 24, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Doesn't work like that I'm afraid.
> In a perfect world Roseanne Barr, Dawn French, Lindsey Hollister and Mo'Nique could be a panel for Oprah in business suits talking about fat being a positive thing and they could spend the entire show saying how great it is and what not, unfortunately life isn't like that. Most overweight actresses over the years have lost weight periodically and established actresses that have the power to spread the word about fat being ok, isn't doing it.
> Treasure is doing what SHE wants, it may not be what every fat person wants but the fact still stands some joe schmoe could be watching and go "holy crap that's hot". It may not be logically or conventional but its all there is.





LalaCity said:


> I should add, Hayes -- that I think most fat people aren't so much concerned with whether some guy out there, upon seeing Collared Princess on tv, has an epiphany about finding feederism or BBWs hot...they're more worried about how these over-the-top, ratings-driven "freak show" depictions will redound negatively to their everyday lives...



What LaLa says is true. The majority of fat people don't wanna be portrayed as freaks and have no interest in the perving. Hence the concern about CP going in the public eye.

That said, there probably always will be a surplus of commercial smarminess on TV and those who want to do something positive should do so. There's only so much we can do about negative portrayals on the tube.


----------



## katorade (Nov 24, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I should add, Hayes -- that I think most fat people aren't so much concerned with whether some guy out there, upon seeing Collared Princess on tv, has an epiphany about finding feederism or BBWs hot...they're more worried about how these over-the-top, ratings-driven "freak show" depictions will redound negatively to their everyday lives...




Not to mention the fact that while that 1 guy might find an interest, it's going to push a bunch of FA wannabes right back into the closet because they'll think they're freaks. On top of that, the chances of that 1 guy even doing anything more to further the movement than privately masturbating to fat chicks on the internet is about as feasible as my chances of joining the Swedish Bikini Team.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 24, 2008)

^^^Exaaaaactly.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 24, 2008)

The Tyra show is actively encouraging CP to gorge herself, rather than just showing up at her house to record the circumstances of her life. They are manipulating events. They are plying her with huge amounts of food that she likely would not consume on a normal day of her life (correct me if I'm wrong, OP) in order to record one particular, highly-staged outcome.

Now...do "tele-journalistic" programs do that? Do honest documentaries? No. But tabloid shows with no integrity or standards _do_. It's not a fair portrayal of reality whatsoever. Just a staged circus for the sake of ratings. Can anyone really dispute that that's how these programs operate?


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 24, 2008)

katorade said:


> Not to mention the fact that while that 1 guy might find an interest, it's going to push a bunch of FA wannabes right back into the closet because they'll think they're freaks. On top of that, the chances of that 1 guy even doing anything more to further the movement than privately masturbating to fat chicks on the internet is about as feasible as my chances of joining the Swedish Bikini Team.


mmm....katorade in a bikini.... 
Wait -- what was the topic again?



-Rusty
(Seriously, though, you're right. Just up too late and slightly punch-drunk.)


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 24, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> The Tyra show is actively encouraging CP to gorge herself, rather than just showing up at her house to record the circumstances of her life. They are manipulating events. They are plying her with huge amounts of food that she likely would not consume on a normal day of her life (correct me if I'm wrong, OP) in order to record one particular, highly-staged outcome.
> 
> Now...do "tele-journalistic" programs do that? Do honest documentaries? No. But tabloid shows with no integrity or standards _do_. It's not a fair portrayal of reality whatsoever. Just a staged circus for the sake of ratings. Can anyone really dispute that that's how these programs operate?


The answer to your rhetorical questions, of course, is "no". 
But then again, to expect more of the media is to be perpetualy disappointed.

-Rusty


----------



## Lorna (Nov 24, 2008)

God the irony of people on a forum for erotic weight gain

I watched the video and at no time did I feel like she was representing feederism any more than she was representing the s&m with her discussion of her relationship and the sub/ dom role it has. In fact if anything I felt like it was a candid look at what her life is like. If you dont like what she said then you stand up and say what you think, invite the tv crew to visit your home where you can show them the positive aspect of feeding that you say you have.... no? no takers? well there is a surprise. No one is going to accept feeding as positive.. how can subjecting one person to the health risks that being overweight brings be positive? especially at the weights at the extreme end of the scale? Not my feelings of course being a feedee but what I think most mainstream people would say.

"I dont like to move" a very short statement... doesnt it sound like an answer to a question? and even if it was never said does it look like she finds moving easy? I am no where near the weight of Donna and I dont particularly like moving, not I dont want to move but its damn hard work so I dont really like it. You surely cant be surprised at a statement like that from someone who is a ssbbw, unless of course you live in cloud cuckoo land where people can be an extreme size without the weight of it?

Yes the Tyra show has manipulated the situation would you expect otherwise? and do you REALLY think that any description of someone who wants to gain weight is going to be seen as anything other than a freak? Even someone who is seen as 'normal' size making that statement will be seen that way let alone an ssbbw. Even within the fairly safe boundaries of dimensions feeders and feedees are seen as weird at best, abusive at the worst. Nothing people from the feeding/ gaining section of the fat acceptance community has done has ever been totally positive and I feel that no matter who represents it, what they say or show nothing ever will be. 

I dont think anyone watching the show is going to think that Donna is representing 'fat people' she isnt, she is a feedee who wants to grow to 1000lbs . Perhaps not the best choice of person for a show on people who are happy in their skin or with themselves although she is that too, why didnt they get a ssbbw who likes herself who isnt a feedee? because as everyone has pointed out its not going to get as big a reaction. 

We can all take an educated guess at what the audience reaction will be both in the studio and watching on tv, hell look at the reaction here even before the show has aired! I am sure that Donna is very well aware and prepared to deal with that or she wouldnt have agreed to the show. If she does like challenging people then its just another part of who she is, there are lots of posters on here who challenge other too as anyone who comes into this community in chat or in the forums can clearly see.

If seeing her video has put you off being a feeder then perhaps thats for the better, because along with all the lovely soft curvy fat that you get, you will also get the problems with mobility, health and how society sees you and if you cant deal with it then its better you dont get into a relationship with someone who wants to gain.

I wish her good luck with it, no matter what her reasons for doing it and whether people agree with them or not she has the right to do it.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Nov 24, 2008)

Lorna said:


> Yes the Tyra show has manipulated the situation would you expect otherwise? and do you REALLY think that any description of someone who wants to gain weight is going to be seen as anything other than a freak? Even someone who is seen as 'normal' size making that statement will be seen that way let alone an ssbbw. Even within the fairly safe boundaries of dimensions feeders and feedees are seen as weird at best, abusive at the worst. Nothing people from the feeding/ gaining section of the fat acceptance community has done has ever been totally positive and I feel that no matter who represents it, what they say or show nothing ever will be.
> 
> I dont think anyone watching the show is going to think that Donna is representing 'fat people' she isnt, she is a feedee who wants to grow to 1000lbs . Perhaps not the best choice of person for a show on people who are happy in their skin or with themselves although she is that too, why didnt they get a ssbbw who likes herself who isnt a feedee? because as everyone has pointed out its not going to get as big a reaction.



Yeah, I guess I'm really not as concerned with how the community is being represented with this as I am with this woman being encouraged to do something that is ruinous to her health, especially when she is raising a family. I'm definitely not anti-gaining, but I'm always against doing it unhealthfully, and when you get to such a high weight that you're not able to move any longer, there's no way your body will be able to stay in good condition. I love this place and the similar sites, but I do think that if it's encouraging people to do something like this, it's time to re-evaluate. It's one thing to read about this kind of lifestyle in a story, it's totally different to live your life by it, and some people just don't have the sense (or the inclination) to say no at a certain point. Sorry, but I don't think these people have a right to do this to themselves just like a parent doesn't have the right to abuse heroin or crack while raising a kid. In both cases, you're hurting others as much as you're hurting yourself.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 24, 2008)

olwen said:


> I'm honestly glad they called you first. I just have so many food allergies and there are three things on that list I can't eat, so that was the first question that came into my head.
> 
> Tyra def is not Jerry Springer, but I've watched her show a time or two and I could see sometimes her show is a bit sensationalistic, but hopefully it won't go that way.


i just hope they dont have that really skinny asshole on the show. i cant remember her name but she said she was 80 something pounds.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 24, 2008)

Ekim said:


> Yeah, I guess I'm really not as concerned with how the community is being represented with this as I am with this woman being encouraged to do something that is ruinous to her health, especially when she is raising a family. I'm definitely not anti-gaining, but I'm always against doing it unhealthfully, and when you get to such a high weight that you're not able to move any longer, there's no way your body will be able to stay in good condition. I love this place and the similar sites, but I do think that if it's encouraging people to do something like this, it's time to re-evaluate. It's one thing to read about this kind of lifestyle in a story, it's totally different to live your life by it, and some people just don't have the sense (or the inclination) to say no at a certain point. Sorry, but I don't think these people have a right to do this to themselves just like a parent doesn't have the right to abuse heroin or crack while raising a kid. In both cases, you're hurting others as much as you're hurting yourself.




Yes I have some of the same concerns as you.

I will say that when I watched the video of Donna with her daughter I was very touched by her tenderness towards her, and her love for her child came across loud and clear for me.
I am glad that I got to see that side of her.

How she reconciles her obvious love for her child with her lifestyle choices I am not sure.

I will just leave it at that.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Nov 24, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Yes I have some of the same concerns as you.
> 
> I will say that when I watched the video of Donna with her daughter I was very touched by her tenderness towards her, and her love for her child came across loud and clear for me.
> I am glad that I got to see that side of her.
> ...



I agree with this. It's obvious that both parents love their beautiful daughter.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 24, 2008)

btw...clicking on CP's link lead me to find a link about Heather...very cool...


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 24, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I don't agree. I'd rather have a show which presented fat people with dignity and not hateful sensationalism -- so that out of the 100 people watching, 99 would come away with a respect for fat people and only one walk away disgusted (ok -- ideally, none. But you take my point).
> 
> *A lot of large people trying to live their lives with pride feel that these kind of shows undo whatever progress they struggle daily to make.*


Just to emphasize this very excellent point (the rest of the post is right on, too...can't rep you again yet, LaLa or you'd have it)


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 24, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Treasure is doing what SHE wants, it may not be what every fat person wants but the fact still stands some joe schmoe could be watching and go "holy crap that's hot". It may not be logically or conventional but its all there is.



That's a Pyrrhic victory at best. At BEST. 

She's absolutely free to do what she wants on her own time. More power to her. But when her image becomes confused with mine/other fat people, as it inevitably will in the minds of some viewers, then it becomes a big problem.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 24, 2008)

Lorna said:


> God the irony of people on a forum for erotic weight gain..



Lorna, I don't see the irony in people complaining that they don't want their very misunderstood special interest subjected to even _more_ misunderstanding and sensationalism in mainstream culture.



> I watched the video and at no time did I feel like she was representing feederism any more than she was representing the s&m with her discussion of her relationship and the sub/ dom role it has. In fact if anything I felt like it was a candid look at what her life is like. If you dont like what she said then you stand up and say what you think, invite the tv crew to visit your home where you can show them the positive aspect of feeding that you say you have.... no? no takers? well there is a surprise. No one is going to accept feeding as positive.. how can subjecting one person to the health risks that being overweight brings be positive? especially at the weights at the extreme end of the scale? Not my feelings of course being a feedee but what I think most mainstream people would say.



I have a hard time envisioning a tv crew coming to my home so I can sit in my living room and give a discourse on size acceptance and why these shows are harmful to the movement. Something tells me that wouldn't be considered must-see tv by the producers. 

If no one is going to accept feeding as positive and, invariably, it will be received as "freakish," I have to ask what good this does for anyone...



> "I dont like to move" a very short statement... doesnt it sound like an answer to a question? and even if it was never said does it look like she finds moving easy? I am no where near the weight of Donna and I dont particularly like moving, not I dont want to move but its damn hard work so I dont really like it. You surely cant be surprised at a statement like that from someone who is a ssbbw, unless of course you live in cloud cuckoo land where people can be an extreme size without the weight of it?



I'm guessing the majority of people with mobility problems a) don't want to fetishized and b) don't invite ridicule into their lives. For all they do to forge a life of some dignity for themselves a show like this comes along and undoes their efforts in a matter of seconds.



> Yes the Tyra show has manipulated the situation would you expect otherwise? and do you REALLY think that any description of someone who wants to gain weight is going to be seen as anything other than a freak? Even someone who is seen as 'normal' size making that statement will be seen that way let alone an ssbbw. Even within the fairly safe boundaries of dimensions feeders and feedees are seen as weird at best, abusive at the worst. Nothing people from the feeding/ gaining section of the fat acceptance community has done has ever been totally positive and I feel that no matter who represents it, what they say or show nothing ever will be.



Why is it okay for the Tyra show to manipulate anything for the purpose of sensationalizing it? Why should we blindly accept this kind of media portrayal of fat people and/or feederism? And, again -- what is the good in adding to the perception that feeders are degenerate freaks? 





> I dont think anyone watching the show is going to think that Donna is representing 'fat people' she isnt, she is a feedee who wants to grow to 1000lbs . Perhaps not the best choice of person for a show on people who are happy in their skin or with themselves although she is that too, why didnt they get a ssbbw who likes herself who isnt a feedee? because as everyone has pointed out its not going to get as big a reaction.



Unfortunately, a lot of people watching won't think deeply enough to make distinctions between _this_ type of fat person's lifestyle or that. They'll just have a visceral reaction to something designed to stimulate feelings of shock and disgust in them, and they'll go away with a renewed hatred for the "obesity epidemic," etc.



> We can all take an educated guess at what the audience reaction will be both in the studio and watching on tv, hell look at the reaction here even before the show has aired! I am sure that Donna is very well aware and prepared to deal with that or she wouldnt have agreed to the show. If she does like challenging people then its just another part of who she is, there are lots of posters on here who challenge other too as anyone who comes into this community in chat or in the forums can clearly see


.

My educated guess, having seen this exact kind of thing played out _ad nauseum_ on trashy daytime tv over the years, is that CP's lifestyle will be met with bewilderment and disgust and that clips will pop up shortly thereafter on Youtube accompanied by the usual fat-bashing remarks. 



> If seeing her video has put you off being a feeder then perhaps thats for the better, because along with all the lovely soft curvy fat that you get, you will also get the problems with mobility, health and how society sees you and if you cant deal with it then its better you dont get into a relationship with someone who wants to gain.



That has nothing to do with it -- it's the fact that I and others here clearly feel helpless to counteract the negative image of fat people in this society that CP insists on putting out there.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 24, 2008)

double post.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 24, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> That's a Pyrrhic victory at best. At BEST.
> 
> She's absolutely free to do what she wants on her own time. More power to her. But when her image becomes confused with mine/other fat people, as it inevitably will in the minds of some viewers, then it becomes a big problem.



Thank you dahlink.


----------



## Curious Jane (Nov 24, 2008)

Leaving CP aside for a moment:

Is _any _ positive depiction of active Feeding possible in the mass media? I mean, even if you had your own show, and could do whatever you wanted, could you portray it in a way that most people would respond to positively? How?

Personally I don't know how I would.


----------



## fffff (Nov 24, 2008)

Curious Jane said:


> Leaving CP aside for a moment:
> 
> Is _any _ positive depiction of active Feeding possible in the mass media? I mean, even if you had your own show, and could do whatever you wanted, could you portray it in a way that most people would respond to positively? How?
> 
> Personally I don't know how I would.



_In my personal opinion_ feedism is gross. In any light it is disgusting and I'm willing to bet the majority of people out there feel that way. Of course people are free to do whatever they like with their bodies but it is one of those fetishes that simply _cannot_be portrayed in a way that won't repulse many people. A lot of other fetishes are the same way and it's not good or bad it just is. 



> You people do realize for the 99 people that the show may offend or will say "that's disgusting" they'll be that 100th person that will go "hey that looks like fun" and be inspired to become a feeder/feedee?



Wow, best case scenario there's a guy out there who will masturbate to the idea of a woman confined to her bedroom, dying, and unable to partake in any normal life. Hurrah, clearly in the best interests of women everywhere. 

No one will see this segment and walk away thinking that women can be beautiful, healthy, confident, and intelligent at any size. That would help size acceptance. Giving men brand new ways to objectify women will not. 

Sorry, this isn't a more perfect world where more women will dedicate themselves to nothing in their lives besides being really fat. The shame.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Nov 24, 2008)

fffff said:


> _In my personal opinion_ feedism is gross. In any light it is disgusting and I'm willing to bet the majority of people out there feel that way.



Not gonna ask how you clicked your way to this particular board then...



Curious Jane said:


> Leaving CP aside for a moment:
> 
> Is _any _ positive depiction of active Feeding possible in the mass media? I mean, even if you had your own show, and could do whatever you wanted, could you portray it in a way that most people would respond to positively? How?
> 
> Personally I don't know how I would.



I agree; most people already don't understand it, and act as obnoxiously towards it as the poster above just did. The problem is, for every person on these kinds of boards who wants to be 200-300, you have two that (at least say) that they want to be 700+, and/or immobile. That stretches my level of intolerance personally, and is completely indecipherable to the general public. Part of the reason this stuff can't be taken out into the public other than as a joke is that 70% of the conversation on the Internet about it is objectively weird and advocates dangerous behavior. The other, more sensible 30% gets crowded out, and everyone else on the Net in these kinds of places simply talk about mere size acceptance (and in fact many attack feederism as being perverse or "sexist") so...it's not a _super_ environment to say the least.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 24, 2008)

> " Thats why I have a big sexy man who went to an Ivy League school who speaks french,Swedish,Spanish and 2 African lang..so he can do all of my thinking for me so I can sit and get fat and hot and not have to think about small things like is the e in the right place or did I not type that right..so nice to be a spoiled pig and taken care of ..."





> " ok as for my daily schudule...lets start out at night..fromlike 12 midnight to 4am is when I eat the most..I tend to eat non stop then..I eat cans and cans of ravioli and bread and butter and cakes..I get so stuffed I can hardly move..then I go to sleep...for me the best thing to do might be schocking to you but I go for a while without eatting like maybe 7 hours then eat some but I get myself to the point where Im out of my mind hungry and when Im like that I can eat and eat and eat till the cows come home wait till I come home...lol I love love love to go out to eat..I feel like a whore strung out on the next time someone will take me out to eat..yes my appitiate is out of this world..my favorite place to go out to eat is the out back..a typical meal would be a blooming onion,3 loaves of bread,a bluecheese choped salad,clam chowder the largest prime rib garlic mash potoes califlower,sweat potato 4 iced teas and a large peice of cheese cake..and usually finishing my sons meal as well..."





> " ..and I really dont mind that I can do less and less...I hate to be mobile..I wish I didnt have to move any part of my body.."


 
These are all things said by CP. I did not want to ' wonder ' what she thinks, or to assume certain things about her. Seems that CP is not going to be misrepresented. This show seems to be exactly up her alley. It should be about her. However......




> " My question to you guys is what do you want me to say on behave of the F.A/BBW /SSBBW community...what do you want me to project mostly.. treasure Bombshell "





> "..we have to be unified to be a force..like it or not if you are plus size its you and me baby against the world even though Im a feedee we stand shoulder to shoulder being a big women I do have a voice for the community and I will use it.."



These two quotes are examples of what many people are objecting to. I don't really care what the OP wants to do in/with _her_ life, as it is mostly her business. These last words of hers are what has me scream....please, do not think you represent more than a very few people, let alone a community. Have fun with the show. Talk about you...nobody else. This is ALL about you, CP. There is a real difference between objecting to what she is doing with her life...and objecting being thrown onto a pile.


----------



## Tad (Nov 24, 2008)

Curious Jane said:


> Leaving CP aside for a moment:
> 
> Is _any _ positive depiction of active Feeding possible in the mass media? I mean, even if you had your own show, and could do whatever you wanted, could you portray it in a way that most people would respond to positively? How?
> 
> Personally I don't know how I would.



I don't know either, but I think it is a very intriguing question. It could actually make for an interesting thread of its own, I think.

Thanks for giving me that tasty mental nugget to chew on! I like the way you approach issues


----------



## Carrie (Nov 24, 2008)

mossystate said:


> These are all things said by CP. I did not want to ' wonder ' what she thinks, or to assume certain things about her. Seems that CP is not going to be misrepresented. This show seems to be exactly up her alley. It should be about her. However......
> 
> These two quotes are examples of what many people are objecting to. I don't really care what the OP wants to do in/with _her_ life, as it is mostly her business. These last words of hers are what has me scream....please, do not think you represent more than a very few people, let alone a community. Have fun with the show. Talk about you...nobody else. This is ALL about you, CP. There is a real difference between objecting to what she is doing with her life...and objecting being thrown onto a pile.


This about sums it up for me. How CP lives her life is very much her own business, and I'll defend her right to live it as she sees fit, but life as a fatty is difficult enough without people seeing the show and assuming that I'm fat because I engage in the same lifestyle as CP does, and judging me as a result. I, like countless others here, work my sizable ass off every single day to prove myself to the world, simply because my size puts me at a significant disadvantage in terms of how the world perceives me, so when I read a quote like the one that Mossy posted about not having to think and being a spoiled pig, etc., truthfully, it makes me absolutely cringe. My life and and my choices are clearly very different from CP's, and the thought of her representing herself on television as someone who speaks for me, simply because we are both fat, makes me extremely uncomfortable.

As a side note, this is not meant to offend feeders and feedees in general. There are several of them here whom I would trust implicitly to appear on a television show and present themselves as intelligent, articulate people who are fat people AND/or feeders/feedees, and to distinguish between the two.


----------



## olwen (Nov 24, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> i just hope they dont have that really skinny asshole on the show. i cant remember her name but she said she was 80 something pounds.



Oh yes, I remember. The actress they hired to say nasty things.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 24, 2008)

Carrie said:


> This about sums it up for me. How CP lives her life is very much her own business, and I'll defend her right to live it as she sees fit, but life as a fatty is difficult enough without people seeing the show and assuming that I'm fat because I engage in the same lifestyle as CP does, and judging me as a result. I, like countless others here, work my sizable ass off every single day to prove myself to the world, simply because my size puts me at a significant disadvantage in terms of how the world perceives me, so when I read a quote like the one that Mossy posted about not having to think and being a spoiled pig, etc., truthfully, it makes me absolutely cringe. My life and and my choices are clearly very different from CP's, and the thought of her representing herself on television as someone who speaks for me, simply because we are both fat, makes me extremely uncomfortable.
> 
> As a side note, this is not meant to offend feeders and feedees in general. There are several of them here whom I would trust implicitly to appear on a television show and present themselves as intelligent, articulate people who are fat people AND/or feeders/feedees, and to distinguish between the two.




PLUS ONE HUNDRED! *Checks rep* GOOD! REPSUDEN!


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 25, 2008)

fffff said:


> _In my personal opinion_ feedism is gross. In any light it is disgusting and I'm willing to bet the majority of people out there feel that way. Of course people are free to do whatever they like with their bodies but it is one of those fetishes that simply _cannot_be portrayed in a way that won't repulse many people. A lot of other fetishes are the same way and it's not good or bad it just is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, just GTFO. If you think that's the _best case scenario_, you understand how fetishes operate in the bedroom about as well as Wasilla sex education classes distribute prophylactics.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 25, 2008)

Curious Jane said:


> Leaving CP aside for a moment:
> 
> Is _any _ positive depiction of active Feeding possible in the mass media? I mean, even if you had your own show, and could do whatever you wanted, could you portray it in a way that most people would respond to positively? How?
> 
> Personally I don't know how I would.



Yeah, because it shouldn't be represented in the mass media. The masses can't handle certain things. This is why fetishes are referred to as the "fringe" of society. As long as it's legal, there is no reason for society to know my kinky business. Personal preferences are subjective and cannot be popularized. We teach fat _acceptance and tolerance_, we do not "recruit" fat admirers, because that would be impossible. Ditto for any other aspect of sexuality.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, I am just going to edit this so I don't have to read it, since it's very depressing how cynical I feel about all this. 

Sooo .. yeah! 

Gummy bears.


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, but do you really think positive depictions really change most peoples minds? I think it's the personal, when they get to know someone that really makes the wheels start turning and their minds change. I doubt most people think about the fat ones all that much, you know? I mean, it's a bit off topic, but paysite models tend to play up stereotypes as well, those photos are distributed internet wide as the butt of jokes.

Also, I think the idea of someone who has trouble moving makes people very uncomfortable here and even with this community, those who are on the larger end of things tend to marginalize because they are living representations of a lot of people's fears/worries.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 25, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> Yes, but do you really think positive depictions really change most peoples minds? I think it's the personal, when they get to know someone that really makes the wheels start turning and their minds change. I doubt most people think about the fat ones all that much, you know? I mean, it's a bit off topic, but paysite models tend to play up stereotypes as well, those photos are distributed internet wide as the butt of jokes.
> 
> Also, I think the idea of someone who has trouble moving makes people very uncomfortable here and even with this community, those who are on the larger end of things tend to marginalize because they are living representations of a lot of people's fears/worries.



Hm, I get what you're saying. I guess the whole size acceptance thing for me is that even if some one does play into a stereotype, well, it's their right to do it. Since reality is as such that you could try to change and maybe do it successfully and than once you're there, you'll just find out that people will always find a reason to pick each other apart. Skinny or fat, it's just how it is, so it's always about the individual and what they want, not anyone else. 

I guess my point is that Donna/CP can do what she pleases, as long as she realizes that this is her very personal choice and should be viewed upon as such and even emphasized.

Oh and I'm sorry if this was a response to me, I didn't see it before I edited my post, so I apologize for any confusion.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Nov 25, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> Yes, but do you really think positive depictions really change most peoples minds? I think it's the personal, when they get to know someone that really makes the wheels start turning and their minds change. I doubt most people think about the fat ones all that much, you know? I mean, it's a bit off topic, but paysite models tend to play up stereotypes as well, those photos are distributed internet wide as the butt of jokes.
> 
> Also, I think the idea of someone who has trouble moving makes people very uncomfortable here and even with this community, those who are on the larger end of things tend to marginalize because they are living representations of a lot of people's fears/worries.



I don't think they're marginalized at all; we have a number of larger members here that I see post regularly...what other kind of participation is possible on an Internet message board?

And I can see the connection to the paysites, except those are definitely not created or advertised in the "mass market"; the Tyra show is mainstream TV. Plus, a 600-750+ lbs. woman gaining in the privacy of her own home would still worry me.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 25, 2008)

Ekim said:


> Plus, a 600-750+ lbs. woman gaining in the privacy of her own home would still worry me.



Even if it's none of your business? CP is making this everyone's business by going out and being public about it, but, if she WASN'T, and it was personal for her, I fail to see how it would be anyone's business but those directly involved.


----------



## fffff (Nov 25, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> Dude, just GTFO. If you think that's the _best case scenario_, you understand how fetishes operate in the bedroom about as well as Wasilla sex education classes distribute prophylactics.



I react really strongly to this because I've had family members die slow, agonizing, deaths from hyper obesity and I will never understand why someone would want that for themselves, or how they could encourage it in others. 
And it's absolutely none of my business what anyone wants to do in their bedroom, but I know there is someone out there who cares about CP in a nonsexual way who is agonizing daily over her health. The person i knew who died didn't want to be in that position, but watching them deteriorate was painful for everyone involved. So I'll always find it personally disturbing on an extreme level, sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## Mini (Nov 25, 2008)

Curious Jane said:


> Leaving CP aside for a moment:
> 
> Is _any _ positive depiction of active Feeding possible in the mass media? I mean, even if you had your own show, and could do whatever you wanted, could you portray it in a way that most people would respond to positively? How?
> 
> Personally I don't know how I would.



In a society that still views consensual sex as a necessary evil, there's exactly no fucking chance whatsoever that weirdass fetishes will see mainstream acceptance or understanding.

This is a freakshow, nothing more.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 25, 2008)

fffff said:


> I react really strongly to this because I've had family members die slow, agonizing, deaths from hyper obesity and I will never understand why someone would want that for themselves, or how they could encourage it in others.
> And it's absolutely none of my business what anyone wants to do in their bedroom, but I know there is someone out there who cares about CP in a nonsexual way who is agonizing daily over her health. The person i knew who died didn't want to be in that position, but watching them deteriorate was painful for everyone involved. So I'll always find it personally disturbing on an extreme level, sorry if I offended anyone.


You apparently missed the fact that her husband is very much into her weight gain.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 25, 2008)

Carrie said:


> As a side note, this is not meant to offend feeders and feedees in general. There are several of them here whom I would trust implicitly to appear on a television show and present themselves as intelligent, articulate people who are fat people AND/or feeders/feedees, and to distinguish between the two.



I really like this point, and it's one I'd like to highlight. Like many, I have been frustrated by the assumption that feedism oriented folks would whole-heartedly support the OP's endeavors. I cringe at every new interview. However, I do think there are people HERE in fact that I would trust to do this media work. Like others, I'm not sure there's a point in that, but at least we know we have a solid community and there are some folks that can talk about both the fat struggle and the fat/feed fetish as two different things. Unfortunately, those folks aren't usually the ones clamoring for the spotlight, and their good reasoning skills usually lead them to conclude doing these shows wouldn't be a good idea.

With Toozie and others, that I am supportive of OP's choices, up until the part where she becomes the poor spokesperson for them. Really don't want to be harsh, but don't want to avoid honesty, either.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 25, 2008)

fffff said:


> I react really strongly to this because I've had family members die slow, agonizing, deaths from hyper obesity and I will never understand why someone would want that for themselves, or how they could encourage it in others.
> And it's absolutely none of my business what anyone wants to do in their bedroom, but I know there is someone out there who cares about CP in a nonsexual way who is agonizing daily over her health. The person i knew who died didn't want to be in that position, but watching them deteriorate was painful for everyone involved. So I'll always find it personally disturbing on an extreme level, sorry if I offended anyone.



What CP is doing is on one rather extreme end of the spectrum for feeder/feedee activity. Assuming all of us have blatant disregard for the health and well-being of ourselves or partners is a misunderstanding and I feel bad if this instance was your first exposure to feederism.



activistfatgirl said:


> I really like this point, and it's one I'd like to highlight. Like many, I have been frustrated by the assumption that feedism oriented folks would whole-heartedly support the OP's endeavors. I cringe at every new interview. However, I do think there are people HERE in fact that I would trust to do this media work.



I don't trust myself to do this media work! It's lose-lose; what isn't said retardedly on camera will be edited accordingly. The guests own no rights to the footage and Tyra can edit any way she pleases. I strongly urge people with any fetish to embargo talk show appearances. If you would like to educate the world about what you do in the bedroom, write a book, start a website, go on YouTube even. But do not put yourself in an arena where you are getting more attention than ever with less control than is fair to the intent you're promoting. To paraphrase Kanye West: Tyra Banks does not care about fat people.

EDIT: And if you must - if you're that short of rent money and you really don't need that soul so much lately - be considerate of who you're representing. Maybe you're into immobility but you should make it clear that you are not the norm. CP has failed to distance herself in that aspect or recognize that she is not representing "feeders and feedees" and they don't want her to. She is representing herself.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't see CP or anyone else as the "Spokesperson" for feedism any more than I see Hugh Heffner as the spokesperson for heterosexuality. There is no spokesperson for a fetish, nor should there be. Sexual fetishes and lifestyles don't use spokespeople for the simple reason that either you have this or you don't---nobody is recruiting or has a strong need for anyone else to be accepting of it. I, for one, only discuss this with either close friends or sex partners, it's not anything that I feel others have to understand or that I need them to understand.

A friend of mine and I had the following conversation after she saw "Feed".

Friend: "I saw that movie 'Feed'. I'm assuming the depiction of feeding and erotic weight gain were wrong and totally sensationalized."

Me: "Exactly."

And Lorna is 100% right insofar that Donna is NOT representing fat people, she's representing herself as a feedee/gainer. Nobody is saying all fat people behave the way she does or have fetishes and no rational person thinks all, or even most fat people behave or think how she does.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 25, 2008)

Not to be a pessimist-wessimist after the success of Nov. 4, but I do not believe Tyra's viewers have the brains to make that distinction. People do form kneejerk opinions and stereotype based on one person, just like our friend fffff here. Keep in mind "size acceptance" alone, which is square one for us, is a completely alien concept to most.


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 25, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> I don't see CP or anyone else as the "Spokesperson" for feedism any more than I see Hugh Heffner as the spokesperson for heterosexuality. There is no spokesperson for a fetish, nor should there be. Sexual fetishes and lifestyles don't use spokespeople for the simple reason that either you have this or you don't---nobody is recruiting or has a strong need for anyone else to be accepting of it. I, for one, only discuss this with either close friends or sex partners, it's not anything that I feel others have to understand or that I need them to understand.
> 
> A friend of mine and I had the following conversation after she saw "Feed".
> 
> ...



You and I know that because we're both used to the notion that feedism is a specific fetish. I don't have this fetish, and it still took me, a fat person, a while to understand what it's about. There are fights all the time on the weight board between people who misunderstand each other over this topic. So to say that the Tyra show won't reinforce to the world, which already supports the stereotype that gluttony, laziness, and insufficient moral strength are the province of fat people (the stereotype, mind you, not directed at CP), is just naive. It's expecting a lot of anyone to distinguish the fetish of feedism from fat people in general at the first introduction to the topic and with such an extreme example.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 25, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> You and I know that because we're both used to the idea as a specific fetish. But to say that the world somehow DOESN'T have the stereotype that gluttony, laziness, and insufficient moral strength are entirely the province of fat people (the stereotype, mind you, not directed at CP) and that such a show would serve to reinforce this is just naive.
> 
> It's expecting a lot of anyone to distinguish the fetish of feedism from fat people in general at the first introduction to the topic and with such an extreme example.


Exactly. I wish the whole world was as logical and enlightened as your friend, LBHMs, but in my experience, that's not the case. I'm not naive; I know that when most strangers see me, they assume I'm fat because I'm lazy and gorge myself regularly, at least to a degree. If you haven't experienced that, then I'm glad for you. It's not an enviable feeling. 

Nobody here posts in a vacuum. I'm basing my concern that CP will present herself as an accurate representation of fat people in general based on another thread she started not long ago, when she was scheduled to be interviewed for something else, and she asked us what we wanted her to say on our behalves, as fat people and fat admirers. She just didn't seem to get that most of us who posted in the thread did not want her to do that, so therein lies my concern. If I'm wrong in that assumption, I'll be happy, but I haven't read anything posted by her to assuage my fears.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 25, 2008)

God knows, the one thing fat people need even more of right now is a fresh round of "fat whale" comments posted online to clips of Princess' appearance. I, for one, simply can't wait to read for the umpteenth time about how every fat person should just be shot and about how fat gluttons are stuffing themselves to death thoughtlessly while others starve (basically, that fat people are responsible for all the world's ills).

Maybe some brave soul should round up the wonderful, complimentary quips and post them to this thread and settle once and for all the question of whether CP's actions have wider repercussions for fat people (though I sadly doubt that doing so would have any impact whatsoever on CP's thinking or dissuade her from ever doing another of these programs)...

Or maybe, like every single fucking day, we should just try to ignore it, despite our anger and hurt feelings, and go on presenting a dignified face to the world.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 25, 2008)

Most people are so blown away by the whole FA preference in the first place that the concept of a preference within the preference is enough to make ones head explode. So, the idea that every FA is a feeder wouldn't really be that much of a stretch for your average person to believe if the first exposure they got about it was from a show exploring/discussing feederism.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 25, 2008)

We don't know _how _C.P. is going to represent herself - we won't know that until the show airs. And no matter what she does, the producers will edit and present it as they see fit, so *no one* - not even C.P., can tell us how the show will depict her, and whether it will impact anyone else. 

Other forces are at work here - firstly, the public has a paranoid fear of all-things-fat, coupled with an ignorance and avoidance of the very concept of fat people as healthy individuals. Those two issues will give C.P. and her extreme practices more attention and fascination than she should be due. They will also lend believability to her story in the eyes of that ignorant public, simply because they know no better, and sensationalistic crap is better than the happy, healthy, beautiful, sexy, normal fat people. It feeds their paranoia and reinforces what they've heard about the "obesity epidemic". Familiarity breeds believability. 

Secondly, C.P. has threatened to claim she represents other people. Several times. Was it all just an empty threat because she was challenged? I don't know. That giant brouhaha was here, in the rather protected and insulated world of Dimensions where most of us have more than a passing knowledge of fat life and it's associated kinks. Even if she plans to represent herself and her story only - what will she do when she's challenged by outsiders who already view most of us as zoo animals? 

That's the problem. And if you're not a fat woman in the eyes of society - you can't really understand how those newly-horrified stares (let's hope that's the worst reaction we get) are going to feel.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 25, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> You and I know that because we're both used to the idea as a specific fetish. But to say that the world somehow DOESN'T have the stereotype that gluttony, laziness, and insufficient moral strength are entirely the province of fat people (the stereotype, mind you, not directed at CP) and that such a show would serve to reinforce this is just naive.
> 
> It's expecting a lot of anyone to distinguish the fetish of feedism from fat people in general at the first introduction to the topic and with such an extreme example.



Well it's not as if "fat people" exist over in some netherworld where nobody has ever come in contact with one. I think the only way a show like this would "reinforce" a stereotype is if a viewer thought that way to begin with. Nobody is seeing a fat person for the first time.

I just think in general that sexuality is best left as a private matter. Even if you described common heterosexual activities out loud they'd sound funny. Like "it feels really good for a woman if a man kisses her vagina." I mean just read that sentence---it reads weird. Most fetishes will look even weirder because it's such a personal thing. People can get sexually excited by a LOT of things that when you repeat them (scat, amputation, shoes, pantyhose, etc.) they sound freakish and weird.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 25, 2008)

It is kind of interesting how some people are ignoring the OP's own words. It's as if what she says does not matter. And there is worry over a television show doing that?


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 25, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Well it's not as if "fat people" exist over in some netherworld where nobody has ever come in contact with one. I think the only way a show like this would "reinforce" a stereotype is if a viewer thought that way to begin with. *Nobody is seeing a fat person for the first time.*



Actually, I think we'd be treated better if it were the first time! It's the entrenched cultural stereotypes about fat that exacerbate these situations.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 25, 2008)

mossystate said:


> It is kind of interesting how some people are ignoring the OP's own words. It's as if what she says does not matter. And there is worry over a television show doing that?



I suppose that's because few here imagine that she'll be anything other than a pawn in the ratings-driven side show. We pretty much know that only the most jaw-dropping moments will be spliced together and aired from that day of filming so CP's actual intent, whatever that may be, pretty much ceases to matter at this point. We'll see what the producers want us to see -- a freakish spectacle.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 25, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Actually, I think we'd be treated better if it were the first time! It's the entrenched cultural stereotypes about fat that exacerbate these situations.



But again, any viewer is going to have some preconceived notions no matter what. 

CP is representing herself and her lifestyle choice and sexuality. Do I agree with her actions as far as the affect they will have on her family? No. But that does not matter because it's none of my business. 

Additionally, CP likes being fat; does anyone believe the outcome of this show will be that the general public comes to believe that fat people are all happy with how they look and have partners with a sexual preference for BBW/BHM? Does anyone think the diet ad industry is going to dry up because the general public will start thinking believing that all fat people are fat because they choose to be?


----------



## Carrie (Nov 25, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Does anyone think the diet ad industry is going to dry up because the general public will start thinking believing that all fat people are fat because they choose to be?


As much as I would like the diet ad industry to curl up and die, I don't think any of us are talking about that. I don't want to speak for anyone else, but my concern is how an appearance like this will impact how people perceive and, as a result, treat ME and other fat people. Like I explained earlier, being fat already puts us way behind the metaphorical starting line in terms of having to overcome preconceptions, and stuff like this just sets us farther back. 

You're also 100% correct, it's none of our business what CP does in her personal life, and as I said, I defend her right to make her own decisions and live her life. But we're not talking about someone who is sitting at home living her life, we're talking about someone who is going to be on national tv, someone who has, in the recent past here, presented herself as a spokesperson of sorts for the fat community. Then it absolutely becomes my business, and yours, and that's what this thread is about. _I'm_ the one who will have to endure one more sneer when I go to the grocery store, and _you're_ the one who will have to put up with one more disgusted look from someone who hears you're into feeding. Maybe you don't have a problem with that - in which case, more power to you - but I do. It bothers me.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 25, 2008)

I see what you're saying, Carrie, but I guess where I'm coming from is that the only people who know, or who would know that I play with this stuff is people I've told, who by extension are people that I am friends with or am dating. My most casual acquaintances know I like fat guys, but honestly I'm not scared that their opinions would be swayed by something on a daytime talk show. I'll go back to my example of Hugh Heffner, if you already thought that men are pigs who just want to screw as many 20 year olds as possible, you'd look at Hef and say "See! I was right." But I don't think anyone's opinion is *formed* by seeing "Girls Next Door".

I also don't see this show as being focused on fat women the way her prior shows have been, like the one Stacie and Mercedes were on. Tyra has also had 2 women who were in Bodacious Magazine and that segment was not a freak show or sensationalized in any way, it was just "some men like this look and some women who are SSBBW appear in this magazine and it's a positive endeavor for them."


----------



## mossystate (Nov 25, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I suppose that's because few here imagine that she'll be anything other than a pawn in the ratings-driven side show. We pretty much know that only the most jaw-dropping moments will be spliced together and aired from that day of filming so CP's actual intent, whatever that may be, pretty much ceases to matter at this point. We'll see what the producers want us to see -- a freakish spectacle.



The freakish spectacle is what the OP is looking to accomplish. She is no hostage. There was never a chance that anything positive was going to be attached to any of this. This television show will not have to work... at all....to make it a spectacle. This is so not like other attempts by fat people to stand up and be heard. Blah.


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 25, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> I see what you're saying, Carrie, but I guess where I'm coming from is that the only people who know, or who would know that I play with this stuff is people I've told, who by extension are people that I am friends with or am dating. My most casual acquaintances know I like fat guys, but honestly I'm not scared that their opinions would be swayed by something on a daytime talk show. I'll go back to my example of Hugh Heffner, if you already thought that men are pigs who just want to screw as many 20 year olds as possible, you'd look at Hef and say "See! I was right." But I don't think anyone's opinion is *formed* by seeing "Girls Next Door".
> 
> I also don't see this show as being focused on fat women the way her prior shows have been, like the one Stacie and Mercedes were on. Tyra has also had 2 women who were in Bodacious Magazine and that segment was not a freak show or sensationalized in any way, it was just "some men like this look and some women who are SSBBW appear in this magazine and it's a positive endeavor for them."



I get your point as well, but I'd add two things: 

So if her appearance "merely" reinforces the negative stereotypes that people already have, that's ok? It has to create new fear/disgust for it to be detrimental? I don't agree. 

And you get to select whether you share your fetish/preference with people. Your exposure/privacy/identity is at your discretion. I would LOVE it if I had that luxury and wasn't lumped into things de facto. Not your fault, of course- it's just the way things are.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Nov 25, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Even if it's none of your business? CP is making this everyone's business by going out and being public about it, but, if she WASN'T, and it was personal for her, I fail to see how it would be anyone's business but those directly involved.



Well, it's my business insofar as I have an opinion about it. If a person doesn't want anyone to judge him or her in any way shape or form or for any actions that they undertook, then they would never come to a community like this and talk about themselves. CP did, which I think is not an unbrave thing to do, as is going on the Tyra show and putting herself up on the national stage. However, if I think something bad is happening, I'm certainly going to speak up...but that's it. As someone who only knows of this woman through an Internet board, that's all anyone in my position would do. However, I would be remiss in saying nothing.

And see, a thing that confuses me about this whole thing is that I've seen pictures of The Tyra Show doing a plus-size beauty paegent or something a couple years ago...I just can't connect the dots between that show and this in terms of tone or anything.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 25, 2008)

IMHO, you can have a show featuring just about anything and if the guest on the show is eloquent and well spoken, even if the producers try and edit the hell out of it they may be hard pressed to make that quality person look like a freakshow...where as some guests provide plenty enough rope on their own to see where things are most likely going to go with their appearance. *shrug* 

But hopefully it will not be the disaster some of us are afraid it might be...time will tell.


----------



## jonah-uk (Nov 25, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Most people are so blown away by the whole FA preference in the first place that the concept of a preference within the preference is enough to make ones head explode. So, the idea that every FA is a feeder wouldn't really be that much of a stretch for your average person to believe if the first exposure they got about it was from a show exploring/discussing feederism.



that's exactly what happened for a while over here in the UK about 3 or 4 years ago when that programme on feeding was shown (the one that featured Gina and Teighlor). even when a colleague merely mentioned that i liked 'curvy women', i got semi-serious "ewww, are you a feeder?" type questions...


----------



## steely (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a very dear friend who is completely immobile due to his size and his health.His wife left him when it got to be too much for her.Although she contributed as much to his immobilty as he did.He is not blameless.

This is not a life I would wish upon my worst enemy.He has not been out of his room except for trips to the emergency room in 3 years.All day every day in a room,the simplest tasks to be done by others.He is a miserable unhappy man who at times speaks of suicide.

I can't see feederism in a positive light because of his situation.The woman who helped him to get there abandoned him.I can't judge for others but it makes me sad.


----------



## Ulysses (Nov 25, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> To give you an example of how badly we do not need to contribute to daytime TV, this is the worst thing I've ever seen in my life: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjxOt2u2BGM&feature=related
> 
> "We wanted to see firsthand the extent of her phobia, so we took her to the Patterson Pickle Factory."
> 
> ...



I agree. The video was *disgusting*. People who find this entertaining must be somehow twisted.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 25, 2008)

Ulysses said:


> I agree. The video was *disgusting*. People who find this entertaining must be somehow twisted.



Wellll...it more just means they have no gauge of what constitutes suffering.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 25, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Most people are so blown away by the whole FA preference in the first place that the concept of a preference within the preference is enough to make ones head explode. So, the idea that every FA is a feeder wouldn't really be that much of a stretch for your average person to believe if the first exposure they got about it was from a show exploring/discussing feederism.


i would hope that if that comes up in the show she would explain the difference.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 25, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Well it's not as if "fat people" exist over in some netherworld where nobody has ever come in contact with one. I think the only way a show like this would "reinforce" a stereotype is if a viewer thought that way to begin with. Nobody is seeing a fat person for the first time.
> 
> I just think in general that sexuality is best left as a private matter. Even if you described common heterosexual activities out loud they'd sound funny. Like "it feels really good for a woman if a man kisses her vagina." I mean just read that sentence---it reads weird. Most fetishes will look even weirder because it's such a personal thing. People can get sexually excited by a LOT of things that when you repeat them (scat, amputation, shoes, pantyhose, etc.) they sound freakish and weird.


the scat fetish is just wrong and pretty messed up but thats another topic.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 25, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> the scat fetish is just wrong and pretty messed up but thats another topic.



don't start a thread


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 25, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> the scat fetish is just wrong and pretty messed up but thats another topic.



How do you think other people feel about feederism, honestly.


----------



## lysh (Nov 25, 2008)

fffff said:


> _In my personal opinion_ feedism is gross. In any light it is disgusting and I'm willing to bet the majority of people out there feel that way.



*WHY in the hell do you POST IN THIS FORUM then if you feel that way???*

:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 25, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> Yes, but do you really think positive depictions really change most peoples minds?



I do think a positive depiction of something, anything, whether it be feedism or anything else, CAN change minds. The problem is that TV and commercialism doesn't lend itself to positive depictions of real life - the negative ones will be 100 times as popular. But ANYTHING on TV will influence people.



Carrie said:


> Exactly. I wish the whole world was as logical and enlightened as your friend, LBHMs, but in my experience, that's not the case. I'm not naive; I know that when most strangers see me, they assume I'm fat because I'm lazy and gorge myself regularly, at least to a degree. If you haven't experienced that, then I'm glad for you. It's not an enviable feeling.
> 
> Nobody here posts in a vacuum. I'm basing my concern that CP will present herself as an accurate representation of fat people in general based on another thread she started not long ago, when she was scheduled to be interviewed for something else, and she asked us what we wanted her to say on our behalves, as fat people and fat admirers. She just didn't seem to get that most of us who posted in the thread did not want her to do that, so therein lies my concern. If I'm wrong in that assumption, I'll be happy, but I haven't read anything posted by her to assuage my fears.



Agreed. Nothing against CP, but most of us here of whatever persuasion don't want her to speak for US.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 26, 2008)

I guess at the end of the day why should we give two f_ about what some "stranger" thinks. In some circles just the fact that we are attracted to someone of size can be seen as a 'fetish'. I see my attraction BBWs as a preference. I could care less what some f_ stranger thinks "fetish" , "preference" or otherwise. If we were to care about what some asshole thinks then there wouldn't be a NAAFA or DIMENSIONS. 

Now with respect to feederism- you can have the issues of control and victimization. Would the attitudes be different if CP was to appear on a different show (other than Tyra)? I hope that the Tyra experience is a positive one. t 

I can undertand the oppostion given the media etc.;but, if you have a relationship between two consenting adults (whether you like it or not) it's Donna & Philippe choice. They have not broken any local,state or federal laws. 

What would the attitudes be the same if someone practiced feederism alone? 

I'm also curious - what would folks define as Erotic Weight Gain? 

I have attached below thesis that just was submitted at the University of Waterloo. I'll have to keep my eyes out on the academia journals for future treatment on this subject.

================================
*Title: Feederism: an exploratory study into the stigma of erotic weight gain *
*Authors: Bestard, Alyshia D. *

Keywords: feederism - weight gain
sexual fetish - stigma -stigma management 

Approved Date: 15-Sep-2008 
Date Submitted: 2008 

Abstract: This thesis presents qualitative exploratory research findings on the phenomenon of feederism. Feederism, also referred to as "erotic weight gain," involves people who are sexually aroused by gaining weight (called "feedees" or "gainers") or encouraging others to gain weight (called "feeders" or "encouragers"). Sometimes feederism is practiced within relationships and sometimes it is practiced alone. Respondents emphasize the importance that fantasy plays within feederism. The experiences and understandings of 30 respondents are considered in an attempt to examine how those who are interested in feederism might be stigmatized and how they may cope with having this stigma. 
Program: Sociology 
Department: Sociology 
Degree: Master of Arts 
URI: http://hdl.handle.net/10012/3985 
Appears in Collections: Faculty of Arts Theses and Dissertations 
Electronic Theses and Dissertations (UW)

http://uwspace.uwaterloo.ca/handle/10012/3985


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Nov 26, 2008)

In all honesty comparing scat to feederism is apples and oranges. Scat alone is very harmful and sometimes deadly .While feederism is only deadly when you take it to the very extreme. Yet on the other hand both arent considered 'normal' and in any general vewing public it will be 'taboo' . While I also believe the original poster is mainly doing this tv show for attention she should only do it for herself not anyone else nor bring anyone else into it. But really isnt she an extreme of feederism anyways? So of course the main public will either be grossed out or wonder how her husband isnt having charges brought against him, because to me and maybe only to me he seems to have in a way been abusive to her. He encourages it while if you ask me her health may be in danger, but that is just my opinion. This is not an insult towards anyone nor is it a flame it is just my 2cents. I deeply admire bigger ladies and think of them as a thing of beauty but i do not feel what she is doing will really help. I think she is doing it just for the sheer and free publicity. That is it.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 26, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> I guess at the end of the day why should we give two f_ about what some "stranger" thinks.


You're quoting my "stranger", so I assume you got this from my post, which you might want to re-read. It's not just so much the thoughts of random strangers that concern me, it's the _way I'm treated as a result of that thought process_. You bet your ass I care if someone treats me poorly because they see me as a fat person, remember the episode of Tyra that was just on where a fat person's aspiration was to be 1000 pounds, accompanied by clips of her eating large quantities of junk food, and thinking I, too, engage in that sort of lifestyle. 

This is not high school and I don't give a rat's ass if the the cheerleading squad likes me. But if I were to go in for a job interview tomorrow, it's a fact that in most cases, I would have to be twice as good as all the other applicants just to be considered on a level playing field, simply because I'm fat. That's just one example of many. My father thinks I'm fat because I'm lazy and lack discipline, and his feelings about my fat affected my life, and my self-esteem, for a very long time. If, god forbid, he watched television like this, he wouldn't necessarily believe that I behave entirely like CP, but it would certainly serve to strengthen his beliefs about me and fat people in general. This kind of publicity makes my life harder, and the lives of my fat friends. Do you really not get that? 

I don't know how to make this any clearer, and I'm not saying that in a snarky way; I'm really fairly bewildered here. Try imagining any other marginalized group in society, with a similar circumstance, where someone who is a member of that group but also engages in a somewhat related but very extreme practice (in this case), presenting herself on television as a spokesperson for that group. Do you see what I'm getting at?


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 26, 2008)

luv_lovehandles said:


> In all honesty comparing scat to feederism is apples and oranges. Scat alone is very harmful and sometimes deadly .While feederism is only deadly when you take it to the very extreme.



How does this "very extreme" not apply to scat people? And seriously fuck you guys for making me stick up for scat people.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 26, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> How do you think other people feel about feederism, honestly.


the comparison of the 2 would be like apples and oranges. scat is bodily waste. thats not kosher man. feederism might be viewed to some or alot of people as wierd and messed up but im pretty sure when it comes to the socially unexceptible fetishes totem pole scat is prolly the worst on there far worse than feederism not that there is anything wrong with feederism in most cases.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 26, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> don't start a thread


i wouldnt dare.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 26, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> the comparison of the 2 would be like apples and oranges. scat is bodily waste. thats not kosher man. feederism might be viewed to some or alot of people as wierd and messed up but im pretty sure when it comes to the socially unexceptible fetishes totem pole scat is prolly the worst on there far worse than feederism not that there is anything wrong with feederism in most cases.



Who made you the judge of what is "wrong" for two consenting adults to do in the privacy of their own bedrooms?


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 26, 2008)

Reading through that thesis, seems very well put together, though there is a fair bit of it. Very interesting, from an academic point of view.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 26, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Who made you the judge of what is "wrong" for two consenting adults to do in the privacy of their own bedrooms?


i support feederism yet im not into myself. but scats is just well germy. im not saying im the ambassador of wrongness but for god sakes its bodily waste. i can understand being open minded to alot of what people do but there is just some stuff in the world you just cant be open minded about.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 26, 2008)

i'm not kidding stop talking about scat or i'm taking a huge shit on all of you


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 26, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> i'm not kidding stop talking about scat or i'm taking a huge shit on all of you


ok then we will stop shooting the shit.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 26, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> i support feederism yet im not into myself. but scats is just well germy. im not saying im the ambassador of wrongness but for god sakes its bodily waste. i can understand being open minded to alot of what people do but there is just some stuff in the world you just cant be open minded about.



I wouldn't want to participate but to say that it's not okay for someone else to is just ridiculous. Most people would probably put feederism and scat in the same general grouping of weird fetishes.. who are we to be like, oh you should accept feederism.. but scat OH NO, EW.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 26, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I wouldn't want to participate but to say that it's not okay for someone else to is just ridiculous. Most people would probably put feederism and scat in the same general grouping of weird fetishes.. who are we to be like, oh you should accept feederism.. but scat OH NO, EW.


i said its wrong i didnt say they couldnt do it. freedom of speech starts with personal choice. i feel like this about it. in my mind set its wrong and there is no way you could even rationalise it to me. a person can do whatever they want no matter how bad it is. so if a person takes parts in it and gets sick they are the ones wh have to deal with the consequesnces of there actions. and since i dont have to deal with it i pretty much wouldnt give two shits. pun totally intended. 

but there are certain sexual activities and fetishes a person can say it's not okay for someone else to do but those activities usually fall under the illegal kind.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 26, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> i said its wrong i didnt say they couldnt do it. freedom of speech starts with personal choice. i feel like this about it. in my mind set its wrong and there is no way you could even rationalise it to me. a person can do whatever they want no matter how bad it is. so if a person takes parts in it and gets sick they are the ones wh have to deal with the consequesnces of there actions. and since i dont have to deal with it i pretty much wouldnt give two shits.



So incredibly hypocritical.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 26, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I wouldn't want to participate but to say that it's not okay for someone else to is just ridiculous. Most people would probably put feederism and scat in the same general grouping of weird fetishes.. who are we to be like, oh you should accept feederism.. but scat OH NO, EW.



I see recorded human history as one big cake of violence, with the icing consisting of people trying to tell each other what they can and cannot do in life, sexual activities included, and the sprinkles on top represent sanity and "enlightenment". And the cake is made of shit. And we all gotta take a bite. Mmm mm.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 26, 2008)

Are there any scat centered video games?


----------



## elle camino (Nov 26, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> How does this "very extreme" not apply to scat people? And seriously fuck you guys for making me stick up for scat people.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 26, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Are there any scat centered video games?


certain parts of conkers bad fur day. i miss that game. good times on nintendo 64.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 26, 2008)

elle camino said:


>



You are my hero.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 26, 2008)

elle camino said:


>



This is the best thing ever.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 26, 2008)

elle camino said:


>



:-//////////////////////////////

i kind of love you


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 26, 2008)

elle camino said:


>



I was going to post some remark about how this thread was like a bell curve going from retarded to interesting (pg 4-6) back down to retarded (scat talk) but you just turned it into a damn sine wave. Thank you.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 26, 2008)

isn't it the logical culmination of any discussion of feeding, though.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 26, 2008)

For turds, they actually are pretty cute.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 26, 2008)

Well, I didn't think things could get any lower, but well, a new standard has been set.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 26, 2008)

The girl one is so pretty! :smitten:


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 26, 2008)

Carrie said:


> The girl one is so pretty! :smitten:



eh, bit thin for me


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by LoveBHMS View Post
Well it's not as if "fat people" exist over in some netherworld where nobody has ever come in contact with one. I think the only way a show like this would "reinforce" a stereotype is if a viewer thought that way to begin with. Nobody is seeing a fat person for the first time.

I just think in general that sexuality is best left as a private matter. Even if you described common heterosexual activities out loud they'd sound funny. Like "it feels really good for a woman if a man kisses her vagina." I mean just read that sentence---it reads weird. Most fetishes will look even weirder because it's such a personal thing. People can get sexually excited by a LOT of things that when you repeat them (scat, amputation, shoes, pantyhose, etc.) they sound freakish and weird.




gangstadawg said:


> the scat fetish is just wrong and pretty messed up but thats another topic.



I just like how scat was singled out there, yet amputation wasn't even noted.

brb, going to go cut off girlfriends leg to create new fuck hole, I'll be sure not to shit on her during this process


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 26, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> the scat fetish is just wrong and pretty messed up but thats another topic.



*Turns off the Ella Fitzgerald and slinks away in shame* :blink:


----------



## collared Princess (Nov 26, 2008)

We did the Tyra show and not much to say except she yelled at me to the point I thought she was going to attack me..she lost her mind not much was talked about concerning feeding she was overwhelmed and continuly told me to shut up..her hair was going everywhere..it was a mess and nothing was really talked about...the staff have been apoligizing all over the place and they are not sure what could be aired due to her out burst..they are concerned that her fans will turn on her for attacking a guests...she just plain lost it and I after like 10 min called her a ***** and walked off stage..she had a total meltdown...she really lost her cool when I spoke about fat illnesses being heritary verses fat realated...she struggles with her weight and has to starve to stay in super model status..even her crew said that they felt jelous of me because I can eat what I want to eat and have people like me so it was a very very werid day.....no more american interviews..only over seas...:eat1:


----------



## collared Princess (Nov 26, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiivng everyone !!!!!!


----------



## Emma (Nov 26, 2008)

Well, you were warned.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 26, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> We did the Tyra show and not much to say except she yelled at me to the point I thought she was going to attack me..she lost her mind not much was talked about concerning feeding she was overwhelmed and continuly told me to shut up..her hair was going everywhere..it was a mess and nothing was really talked about...the staff have been apoligizing all over the place and they are not sure what could be aired due to her out burst..they are concerned that her fans will turn on her for attacking a guests...she just plain lost it and I after like 10 min called her a ***** and walked off stage..she had a total meltdown...she really lost her cool when I spoke about fat illnesses being heritary verses fat realated...she struggles with her weight and has to starve to stay in super model status..even her crew said that they felt jelous of me because I can eat what I want to eat and have people like me so it was a very very werid day.....no more american interviews..only over seas...:eat1:



Well, that's an...interesting outcome. So, basically you're saying that she started railing on you about obesity and health-related stuff. :doh:


----------



## Russell Williams (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear that someone can not stand being near someone who is what they both fear and are tempted to be. 

Apparently you are what she fears she will become and maybe a bit of what she would like to become. It appears that her way of coping with her attraction to what you are is to attack what you are.

Some claim that those who most hate homosexuals are in the same situation. The haters are both attracted to members of the same sex and fearful of the attraction.





collared Princess said:


> We did the Tyra show and not much to say except she yelled at me to the point I thought she was going to attack me..she lost her mind not much was talked about concerning feeding she was overwhelmed and continuly told me to shut up..her hair was going everywhere..it was a mess and nothing was really talked about...the staff have been apoligizing all over the place and they are not sure what could be aired due to her out burst..they are concerned that her fans will turn on her for attacking a guests...she just plain lost it and I after like 10 min called her a ***** eat1:


----------



## collared Princess (Nov 26, 2008)

She was scocked about the weight gain to the point of just staring at me..she had never herd that before and told me that this was the first time she had ever herd that someone would want to intetionally want to gain..I didnt tell her that there was a lot of ppl into it..I just let her think it was just me..I kept it about me..she was just really shocked at the gaining part no real strange comments about that..like her wheels where turning but she did loose it on the fat realated issues the health issues..I think in a way Tyra may have kinda liked the gaining idea but then snapped into reality when her expert talked about the weight issues being a health factor..and she lost it when I defended the whole issue...I talked about f.a's and there love for big women and celulite and her chin hit the floor because her producers told me that she is super paroind about her celilute and ashamed of it..so I told her there was a group of men who would enjoy her celulite and she was speachless...go figure


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 26, 2008)

What was she yelling? Not the 'shut up' part, I mean, what was she trying to get across to you?


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 26, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> Happy Thanksgiivng everyone !!!!!!



never change.


----------



## troubadours (Nov 26, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> I think in a way Tyra may have kinda liked the gaining idea



no.


....


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 26, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> i'm not kidding stop talking about scat or i'm taking a huge shit on all of you



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WeAgC-cXlY


----------



## mossystate (Nov 26, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> certain parts of conkers bad fur day. i miss that game. good times on nintendo 64.



:doh:.........

------

oh...and...sounds like Tyra needs to fire some of her staff...they sure seem to have loose lips


----------



## Rowan (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm just a bit curious about a couple things...so im going to see if i can make a couple of well placed phone calls this afternoon during my lunch break...but it being a network..may not find much...bleh

To have had this hyped up to such a degree about being on Tyra and then all of a sudden Tyra having a fit and so it cant be aired...well that just seems fishy to me *shrug*


----------



## Tina (Nov 26, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> We did the Tyra show and not much to say except she yelled at me to the point I thought she was going to attack me..she lost her mind not much was talked about concerning feeding she was overwhelmed and continuly told me to shut up..her hair was going everywhere..it was a mess and nothing was really talked about...the staff have been apoligizing all over the place and they are not sure what could be aired due to her out burst..



Sounds to me like it would be a good thing if it's not aired.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 26, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I just like how scat was singled out there, yet amputation wasn't even noted.
> 
> brb, going to go cut off girlfriends leg to create new fuck hole, I'll be sure not to shit on her during this process



I am EATING here. SHEESH.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 26, 2008)

Tina said:


> Sounds to me like it would be a good thing if it's not aired.



I agree.

Banks does not have the right to verbally abuse anybody, regardless of the nature of her position on the show.

One can disagree with the life choices of another in a polite and respectful manner.

I guess that may not make for good ratings though.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh, now it'll DEFINITELY be aired. Reactionary shots of the guest (reacting to Tyra bitching her out) blended with newly shot footage of Tyra asking sensible questions (like she never threw a fit on set in the first place) will make this episode one for the ages, to be sure.

My first thought when reading this thread was something along the lines of "Who are we to be responsible for the stupidity of the public at large?" I see now that the answer to that question is that when a group is so far behind in positive public recognition (as fat people seem to sadly be), putting a fringe member of the group into the spotlight is probably a terrible idea.

I also think that it's a sad state when a positive project like Adipositivity has gotten little to no media exposure (that I'm aware of, at least; I'd like to be pleasantly surprised), yet a potentially negative view into the world of fat people like a paysite feedee gets print articles and an appearance on a daytime talk show. I'm all for Donna doing what she likes with her body, but I'm ashamed as a human being to say that the public at large is just too fucking stupid for this (or probably any other fetish, as Dan has been arguing) to be placed in front of them with the message "please understand this."


----------



## Carrie (Nov 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I agree.
> 
> Banks does not have the right to verbally abuse anybody, regardless of the nature of her position on the show.
> 
> ...


Ehh. There are two sides to every story, Shosh. I'm sure things became heated, as it *is* a hot subject, but one person's "verbal abuse" is another's strongly worded remark. I'm going to refrain from judging Tyra's actions until we actually see them, if we ever do.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Nov 26, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I'm just a bit curious about a couple things...so im going to see if i can make a couple of well placed phone calls this afternoon during my lunch break...but it being a network..may not find much...bleh
> 
> To have had this hyped up to such a degree about being on Tyra and then all of a sudden Tyra having a fit and so it cant be aired...well that just seems fishy to me *shrug*



...Yeah, investigating would be probably not be a bad idea, before Ms. Banks gets slandered any further in this thread.


----------



## BBW Jae (Nov 26, 2008)

I was actually on the same show as Donna, and well, Tyra *did* freak out... but really, she had a reason to. Tyra claimed Donna was putting a negative message on her show (about she's going to die from cancer anyway so she might as well just be fat), and a lot of people were offended by the cancer part as there were a few cancer survivors in the audience. 

It might of been a misunderstanding, misinterpretation... whatever you want to call it, but it just all happened so fast... who knows how they are going to portray it on T.V.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you, Jae. Multiple perspectives are always welcome.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 26, 2008)

BBW Jae said:


> I was actually on the same show as Donna, and well, Tyra *did* freak out... but really, she had a reason to. Tyra claimed Donna was putting a negative message on her show (about she's going to die from cancer anyway so she might as well just be fat), and a lot of people were offended by the cancer part as there were a few cancer survivors in the audience.
> 
> It might of been a misunderstanding, misinterpretation... whatever you want to call it, but it just all happened so fast... who knows how they are going to portray it on T.V.



Ahh, I figured there was more to it. Thank you for giving us more information. I don't recall C.P. mentioning cancer before. 

Can you tell us any more about the show? What's it's actual focus is? It seems as if you have the impression it might actually air, so that will be interesting.


----------



## BBW Jae (Nov 26, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Ahh, I figured there was more to it. Thank you for giving us more information. I don't recall C.P. mentioning cancer before.
> 
> Can you tell us any more about the show? What's it's actual focus is? It seems as if you have the impression it might actually air, so that will be interesting.



Before I came on, I had little idea what the rest of the show would be about. From what I now know, Donna was the first half of the show though I did not get to see her whole segment before I came on. 

My part was about how I struggle with pressures within this community (not particularly Dimensions) and from my husband about gaining weight. Afraid to lose weight for the fear of my husband becoming unattractive to me, leaving me for another woman. This has been an issue with us almost our whole relationship; though it is a ridiculous fear, that is what was put into my head. I didn't go on the show to bash the fat community, and even the feederism part - I love my husband and I in no way wanted him to look like the bad guy. I mainly came on the show to express that you can still be a BBW without having to feel you have to gain weight to gain the appreciation and admiration of others (and I know that it's not the case for everyone in our community, but for me it felt like it has been). 

After filming my segment I feel I didn't get to say all that I wanted to, once you're out there it all happens so fast and it is overwhelming. I just hope it it turns out OK. 

There was another girl, much smaller than Donna or I, she was probably like 220.... BEAUTIFUL girl. Her story was that she was proud that she was her size, but her mother was disapproving and put her down about she'll never find a [Greek] man that will ever marry her. 

After that, all three [BBW] were on the couch, and Tyra was suppose to go down the line and ask us further questions, but the incident with Donna happened. Who knows how they are going to make it look, but the producers DID tell me that they would call and let me know when it will air.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm really glad you gave some voice to the issues of losing/gaining weight for BBW that are with FAs. I don't doubt that your husband loves you dearly... but I also recognize what you said as a very real and common fear. It was brave of you to speak of something so personal - especially to an audience outside the fat community. 

Thank you for filling in some of the blanks about the show - I have a slight idea of what the Tyra show is trying to present, so it will be interesting to see how it turns out. 

Again - kudos to you, Jae.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 26, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by LoveBHMS View Post
> Well it's not as if "fat people" exist over in some netherworld where nobody has ever come in contact with one. I think the only way a show like this would "reinforce" a stereotype is if a viewer thought that way to begin with. Nobody is seeing a fat person for the first time.
> 
> ...


i didnt wanna touch the amputation one. someone here might try to flip the script on me and say i think there is something wrong with the handicapped.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 26, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> We did the Tyra show and not much to say except she yelled at me to the point I thought she was going to attack me..she lost her mind not much was talked about concerning feeding she was overwhelmed and continuly told me to shut up..her hair was going everywhere..it was a mess and nothing was really talked about...the staff have been apoligizing all over the place and they are not sure what could be aired due to her out burst..they are concerned that her fans will turn on her for attacking a guests...she just plain lost it and I after like 10 min called her a ***** and walked off stage..she had a total meltdown...she really lost her cool when I spoke about fat illnesses being heritary verses fat realated...she struggles with her weight and has to starve to stay in super model status..even her crew said that they felt jelous of me because I can eat what I want to eat and have people like me so it was a very very werid day.....no more american interviews..only over seas...:eat1:


damn you should have had a hidden cams on you to catch that. damn can they put hidden cams in eye glasses as in part of the frame? hell can they put hidden cams or tape recorders in wrist watches? damn thats just something that really should be shown to the world.


----------



## collared Princess (Nov 26, 2008)

welll when I said health issues..concerning weight I figured that would cover it..but I guess you all wanted me to write a book on what was said..It was horrible how they ambushed her husband..poor guy..he had no clue wasnt going to bring this up but since she posted it..she said she didnt want to be a feedee of sorts and was afraid what her husband would say he was really caught off gaurd by it all..I feel really bad for him to take the abuse he did as a feeder by everyone on the show...I think that was somehting that could have been done in privite not on the tyra show...especially since he had no clue what to expect and some very intmaite things were brought up..as for what happened on my end..the "expert" started talking about my and every other big woman they % rate of cancer among fat ppl..as I stated before in another post I said I felt these things were heritary as the chances of me getting cancer were high and that could be what would take my life but not because of my fat by heritary..so if someone cant take a statement like that then I dont know what to say..I was the one who lost her mother and had to live all my life without her not Tyra or anyone else...so why is that so horrible..I wish I could have a force field around my posts so I could zap the people out of my post at will....funny how one person can come along and say one thing and everyone goes oh...ok now we get it...lol...she was the one who put her husband in a really bad light and made him look really really bad on national t.v Tyra was looking for ratings by saying so what point will u leave her 200 pounds he said I love her Im not leaving her..to bad she had to make feeders look like horrible guys on that show...she made her husband look like a creapy guy who didnt care for her at all....this seems to be the thread everywhere here on this forum...she must not remeber the advice I tried to give her though her tears to help her feel more comfortable in her marriage..just to have it as a fantasy would be enough for him...she is so down on herself and feederizm of coarse she was on Tyra's side..well guess no one has to make a PHONE call during lunch now....:eat1:


----------



## katorade (Nov 26, 2008)

Russell Williams said:


> Sorry to hear that someone can not stand being near someone who is what they both fear and are tempted to be.
> 
> Apparently you are what she fears she will become and maybe a bit of what she would like to become. It appears that her way of coping with her attraction to what you are is to attack what you are.
> 
> Some claim that those who most hate homosexuals are in the same situation. The haters are both attracted to members of the same sex and fearful of the attraction.



I can't tell if you're serious or joking. Please tell me you're joking. My sarcasm meter must be broken.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 26, 2008)

Amputation really does not belong with things like scat...pantyhose...shoes. While what comes out of us is part of us, making amputation part of the " weird fetishes " group, simply makes the mere sight/existence...overall...of a person missing a limb...into a freak.

My sister Michelle, an amputee, has had to deal with this kind of stupidity for nearly 54 years.


----------



## katorade (Nov 26, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> welll when I said health issues..concerning weight I figured that would cover it..but I guess you all wanted me to write a book on what was said..It was horrible how they ambushed her husband..poor guy..he had no clue wasnt going to bring this up but since she posted it..she said she didnt want to be a feedee of sorts and was afraid what her husband would say he was really caught off gaurd by it all..I feel really bad for him to take the abuse he did as a feeder by everyone on the show...I think that was somehting that could have been done in privite not on the tyra show...especially since he had no clue what to expect and some very intmaite things were brought up..as for what happened on my end..the "expert" started talking about my and every other big woman they % rate of cancer among fat ppl..as I stated before in another post I said I felt these things were heritary as the chances of me getting cancer were high and that could be what would take my life but not because of my fat by heritary..so if someone cant take a statement like that then I dont know what to say..I was the one who lost her mother and had to live all my life without her not Tyra or anyone else...so why is that so horrible..I wish I could have a force field around my posts so I could zap the people out of my post at will....funny how one person can come along and say one thing and everyone goes oh...ok now we get it...lol...she was the one who put her husband in a really bad light and made him look really really bad on national t.v Tyra was looking for ratings by saying so what point will u leave her 200 pounds he said I love her Im not leaving her..to bad she had to make feeders look like horrible guys on that show...she made her husband look like a creapy guy who didnt care for her at all....this seems to be the thread everywhere here on this forum...she must not remeber the advice I tried to give her though her tears to help her feel more comfortable in her marriage..just to have it as a fantasy would be enough for him...she is so down on herself and feederizm of coarse she was on Tyra's side..well guess no one has to make a PHONE call during lunch now....:eat1:




I'm sorry, but you're freaking ridiculous. Do you realize how hypocritical that sounded?


----------



## collared Princess (Nov 26, 2008)

To my friends and fans dont worry about posting just let the sharks chew on everything they will get tired before long....Happy Turkey DAY to the ones I love you know who you are..eat LOTS and think of me !!!!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 26, 2008)

*self edit...self edit...self edit*


----------



## katorade (Nov 26, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Amputation really does not belong with things like scat...pantyhose...shoes. While what comes out of us is part of us, making amputation part of the " weird fetishes " group, simply makes the mere sight/existence...overall...of a person missing a limb...into a freak.
> 
> My sister Michelle, an amputee, has had to deal with this kind of stupidity for nearly 54 years.




I don't think he was referring to people that are amputees having sex. I think he was referring to a particular fetish where people like to use an amputated limb as a...uh...phallic object of sorts. A friend of mine was born without a leg, and she's been approached by all sorts of disgusting people that wanted a "stump job", or would ask if she would use it like a strap on. Basically the people with the fetish to dehumanize amputees are the ones with the problem, not amputees themselves.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 26, 2008)

katorade said:


> I can't tell if you're serious or joking. Please tell me you're joking. My sarcasm meter must be broken.


He's not joking. 


mossystate said:


> Amputation really does not belong with things like scat...pantyhose...shoes. While what comes out of us is part of us, making amputation part of the " weird fetishes " group, simply makes the mere sight/existence...overall...of a person missing a limb...into a freak.
> 
> My sister Michelle, an amputee, has had to deal with this kind of stupidity for nearly 54 years.


I think in this case, they're referring to apotemnophilia. While there are obvious similarities, I don't think non-fetish (gah - couldn't think of a word) amputees are part of the interest.


----------



## katorade (Nov 26, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> He's not joking.
> 
> I think in this case, they're referring to apotemnophilia. While there are obvious similarities, I don't think non-fetish (gah - couldn't think of a word) amputees are part of the interest.



*looks at link* AAAHHHHH BME Pain Olympics flashback! *scratches eyes out, pours bleach on brain*

I NEED AN ADULT! I NEED AN ADULT!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 26, 2008)

1. I have only read the thread up to a few posts past Lorna's first post on page five...... 

2. I had intended to read the whole thread first then make a comment...if any but I kept seeing the video mentioned.

3. I had to d/l a flash player to be able to watch the video

4. I expected some clip of the Tyra people filming Donna with a banquet table in front of her and purposely mocking her somehow.

5. I was (pleasantly) surprised to see Donna with her husband and them letting others see inside their lives.

6. Donna's husband seems considerate of her (from what little you could garner from a short video clip anyway).

7. I did not perceive Donna rolling around in the rain in her underwear as "pornography" as the interviewer stated. Donna rolling around in the rain with a dildo in her mouth would be closer to my definition of porn. 
This "lighter definition" seems a bit on the hysterical side to me.....
Only the hard stuff is worthy of being called "porn" in my book...anything else is just pictures. 

8. I liked hearing Donna's husband describe what he likes about a bigger woman....he did it with decorum and class and I think it was GOOD to let the public see for themselves that some men actually prefer bigger ladies. 

9. Donna seemed happy with her man.....and he seems the same with her.

10. I'm not a feeder, feedee nor do I have the desire to become one. I'm not "defending feederism"....but then again, I'm not attacking it. I quietly "reserve judgment" of what will happen with the Tyra show until it airs. 

11. I do not trust the Tyra show to present feederism....or even necessarily fat people in general....without putting up some "freak show" aspect to boost ratings. But then again, I cannot say I trust the people who have the power of media at their fingertips in general. 

12. I liked seeing Donna's video.....I am glad she shared it with us. I saw nothing wrong with the video- and truly don't think the video was meant to represent "everyone". It was Donna and her husband sharing a part of their lives....that is all I took it to be.

13. I would not have had as much confidence as Donna to take my clothes off in front of the camera like she did. I give her an extra point for that.

14. I plan on reading the rest of this thread...maybe later tonight or tomorrow to make an attempt at figuring out if something more than that video happened. This thread is kind of long for just that video....IMO.


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 26, 2008)

Funny how someone could post this:


collared Princess said:


> Tooz I do not agree with you we are united together the common thread is being big..we have to be unified to be a force..like it or not if you are plus size its you and me baby against the world even though Im a feedee we stand shoulder to shoulder being a big women



But then say this (emphasis mine):


collared Princess said:


> funny how one person can come along and say one thing and everyone goes oh...ok now we get it...lol...she was the one who put her husband in a really bad light and made him look really really bad on national t.v Tyra was looking for ratings by saying so what point will u leave her 200 pounds he said I love her Im not leaving her..*to bad she had to make feeders look like horrible guys on that show*...*she made her husband look like a creapy guy who didnt care for her at all.*...this seems to be the thread everywhere here on this forum...she must not remeber the advice I tried to give her though her tears to help her feel more comfortable in her marriage..just to have it as a fantasy would be enough for him...she is so down on herself and feederizm of coarse she was on Tyra's side..well guess no one has to make a PHONE call during lunch now....:eat1:



In response to this:


BBW Jae said:


> My part was about how I struggle with pressures within this community (not particularly Dimensions) and from my husband about gaining weight. Afraid to lose weight for the fear of my husband becoming unattractive to me, leaving me for another woman. This has been an issue with us almost our whole relationship; though it is a ridiculous fear, that is what was put into my head. *I didn't go on the show to bash the fat community, and even the feederism part - I love my husband and I in no way wanted him to look like the bad guy. I mainly came on the show to express that you can still be a BBW without having to feel you have to gain weight to gain the appreciation and admiration of others* (and I know that it's not the case for everyone in our community, but for me it felt like it has been).


----------



## olwen (Nov 26, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> the comparison of the 2 would be like apples and oranges. scat is bodily waste. thats not kosher man. feederism might be viewed to some or alot of people as wierd and messed up but im pretty sure when it comes to the socially unexceptible fetishes totem pole scat is prolly the worst on there far worse than feederism not that there is anything wrong with feederism in most cases.



If you think scat is the worst, you have no idea man. None whatsoever. But I guess, "worst" is a subjective term where sexual practices are concerned.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 26, 2008)

olwen said:


> If you think scat is the worst, you have no idea man. None whatsoever. But I guess, "worst" is a subjective term where sexual practices are concerned.


i could prolly name more but scat is legal (i think). is there anything thats worse tha scat and be legal at the same time?


----------



## olwen (Nov 26, 2008)

BBW Jae said:


> I was actually on the same show as Donna, and well, Tyra *did* freak out... but really, she had a reason to. Tyra claimed Donna was putting a negative message on her show (about she's going to die from cancer anyway so she might as well just be fat), and a lot of people were offended by the cancer part as there were a few cancer survivors in the audience.
> 
> It might of been a misunderstanding, misinterpretation... whatever you want to call it, but it just all happened so fast... who knows how they are going to portray it on T.V.



Do you know when the show will air, if at all?


----------



## olwen (Nov 26, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> i could prolly name more but scat is legal (i think). is there anything thats worse tha scat and be legal at the same time?



Just depends on your definition of "worse." I can think of a few. Blood sports, which involves people drawing blood in various amounts in various ways, and vomit. Some people dig it. 

Then there's a lot of things that leather folks do that is just plain dangerous if you play with someone who doesn't know what they're doing, and would shock or gross out a lot of people and quite a bit of it is legal.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 26, 2008)

olwen said:


> Just depends on your definition of "worse." I can think of a few. Blood sports, which involves people drawing blood in various amounts in various ways, and vomit. Some people dig it.
> 
> Then there's a lot of things that leather folks do that is just plain dangerous if you play with someone who doesn't know what they're doing, and would shock or gross out a lot of people and quite a bit of it is legal.


i forgot about the vomit one. great now i got a mental image of that vid called 2 girls one cup. thanks olwen.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 26, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WeAgC-cXlY



i'm not opening that link kevin


----------



## kayrae (Nov 26, 2008)

it's just george carlin


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 26, 2008)

BBW Jae said:


> Before I came on, I had little idea what the rest of the show would be about. From what I now know, Donna was the first half of the show though I did not get to see her whole segment before I came on.
> 
> *My part was about how I struggle with pressures within this community (not particularly Dimensions) and from my husband about gaining weight. Afraid to lose weight for the fear of my husband becoming unattractive to me, leaving me for another woman. This has been an issue with us almost our whole relationship; though it is a ridiculous fear, that is what was put into my head. I didn't go on the show to bash the fat community, and even the feederism part - I love my husband and I in no way wanted him to look like the bad guy. I mainly came on the show to express that you can still be a BBW without having to feel you have to gain weight to gain the appreciation and admiration of others (and I know that it's not the case for everyone in our community, but for me it felt like it has been). *
> After filming my segment I feel I didn't get to say all that I wanted to, once you're out there it all happens so fast and it is overwhelming. I just hope it it turns out OK.
> ...



WOW! How on earth can you reconcile that with this.... http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46709 In that ONE pic collage you are EATING, showing your GAIN by a photo of you standing on weighing scales, then an "oops, naughty me" pic right after it?????? Hypocritcal to the nth degree!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 26, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> WOW! How on earth can you reconcile that with this.... http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46709 In that ONE pic collage you are EATING, showing your GAIN by a photo of you standing on weighing scales, then an "oops, naughty me" pic right after it?????? Hypocritcal to the nth degree!




Rooby, I am thinking that such a reaction could be similar to women with paysites who would not actually blow kisses and giggle in real life, if a guy complimented them. I worked retail....and sometimes...when I said Have A Nice Day....I was as sincere as a Jimmy Swaggart apology. There is always a lil more flash and sizzle to sell something...keep a job...etc..

I don't know Jae, and I do understand why you said what you did. I just know that sometimes, things are not what they seem, and people do all kinds of things for all kinds of reasons.


----------



## BBW Jae (Nov 27, 2008)

Let me ask you something Donna, did I personally attack you in my posts? I don't know you, so why would I? I simply just addressed what happened on the show, giving another point of view... anywhere in my post did I criticize you? Didn't think so. 

So now I guess I have to explain myself, even further. 



collared Princess said:


> ...It was horrible how they ambushed her husband..poor guy..he had no clue wasnt going to bring this up but since she posted it..she said she didnt want to be a feedee of sorts and was afraid what her husband would say he was really caught off gaurd by it all..I feel really bad for him to take the abuse he did as a feeder by everyone on the show...I think that was somehting that could have been done in privite not on the tyra show...especially since he had no clue what to expect and some very intmaite things were brought up..



They didn't ambush my husband exactly, he had a basic idea of what the show was about, but as far as how badly I was hurt by his fantasies, not a clue. He does feel that he was made out to be a bad guy, and you don't think I feel guilty about that? There were some things that he should of got out, and well... it would of made things better, and more of a discussion rather than it feeling like an ambush. And SURE it should of been discussed in private, but I was given the opportunity to talk about it on the show, and I personally know a few women in our community who are going through almost the same thing, there are many in my boat and for once I wanted to feel like I was getting a point across and _helping_ other women like they are not alone in this...

Very intimate things WERE brought up but let me ask you this: so you think your husband, boyfriend, or whatever and you weren't talking about intimate things yourselves? Come on...



collared Princess said:


> the "expert" started talking about my and every other big woman they % rate of cancer among fat ppl..as I stated before in another post I said I felt these things were heritary as the chances of me getting cancer were high and that could be what would take my life but not because of my fat by heritary..so if someone cant take a statement like that then I dont know what to say..I was the one who lost her mother and had to live all my life without her not Tyra or anyone else...so why is that so horrible..



And I understand that, like I said, I was just putting more input into what had happened because I was there. I ALSO said that it was probably a misunderstanding. So many things today are taken out of context, turned around and made to sound horrible. I am sorry about your mother, you are right about that.



collared Princess said:


> ....funny how one person can come along and say one thing and everyone goes oh...ok now we get it...lol...



I don't think it was quite like that, I think it was more like "Oh, thank you for putting more perspective on it."... uh, just like what people said. 



collared Princess said:


> she was the one who put her husband in a really bad light and made him look really really bad on national t.v Tyra was looking for ratings by saying so what point will u leave her 200 pounds he said I love her Im not leaving her..to bad she had to make feeders look like horrible guys on that show...she made her husband look like a creapy guy who didnt care for her at all....this seems to be the thread everywhere here on this forum...she must not remeber the advice I tried to give her though her tears to help her feel more comfortable in her marriage..just to have it as a fantasy would be enough for him...she is so down on herself and feederizm of coarse she was on Tyra's side..well guess no one has to make a PHONE call during lunch now....:eat1:



My husband has his own free will, first off. How do you think I feel? He told me all the time how he wanted me to get to 500, or even more and that was constantly beat into my mind that is what he wanted me to look like, so YEAH, I am going to be a little insecure about losing weight... I'm not that comfortable at 400 plus pounds, SO WHAT. I want to be able to have children one day, right now at my weight, it would be quite unhealthy to do so. It was almost a shock to me when he said he wouldn't leave me if I wanted to lose weight, because almost every time I mentioned it at home he would get upset. It's not my fault that he didn't admit to Tyra these things on the show. I don't know how I made my husband look like a creep, if he came off that way he did that all on his own. And I made feeders look bad? There are many feeders that go to extremes that make other feeders look bad on their own. Don't get me wrong, nothing against them (well, I'm married to one) but I am also friends with feeders AND feedees, so please don't go there. I'm not on Tyra's side... yeesh. 


---



Ruby Ripples said:


> WOW! How on earth can you reconcile that with this.... http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46709 In that ONE pic collage you are EATING, showing your GAIN by a photo of you standing on weighing scales, then an "oops, naughty me" pic right after it?????? Hypocritcal to the nth degree!


Oh yeah, that is one of the videos they showed on the Tyra Show actually. How can you use that video to call me hypocritical? I went on the show admitting that I am not comfortable with such things, and I would love to lose weight, but am afraid to, did you not read that part? 

Being hypocritical would be if I advertised my site as being a gainer or a feedee (in which I do say I like being fed, but what woman doesn't (feederism aside)! Strawberries n' whipped cream...yum!). I would also like to add that my site is for entertainment purposes only, though it interferes with my real life - that is why I felt so horrible about myself. :/

I think what is needed is for everyone to see the show before you make any more judgments.


----------



## Canadianfeeder (Nov 27, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> WOW! How on earth can you reconcile that with this.... http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46709 In that ONE pic collage you are EATING, showing your GAIN by a photo of you standing on weighing scales, then an "oops, naughty me" pic right after it?????? Hypocritcal to the nth degree!



I can see your point Ruby, it does seem to be hypocritical, but Jae could be in the same situation both my girlfriend and I are in. We both have a mutual understanding that no-matter what, if health becomes an issue, the feederism ends. Even so, with an explicit "this is how it'll work" there is still a potential that after so much time involved in gaining weight, that when the time comes to stop, or lose weight for personal reasons, that there is a loss of excitment, or attraction, in the partner.

So maybe the pressure she's feeling is less of a current pressure, and more of a concern for the future (much in how I have concern for the future about my Credit Card debt, yet right now I enjoy spending money that technically isn't mine.) I think a lot of the feedism community is too shortsighted and doesn't seem to have any focus on what's to come down the road, and so we get into habits of being overly critical of someone's concerns, while they continue to practice.


----------



## Weeze (Nov 27, 2008)

I think everyone involved in this thread just needs to take a few big, deep breaths....
In.... 
out....
in....
out...

and i agree with Jae, lets watch and see what *actually* happens


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 27, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Rooby, I am thinking that such a reaction could be similar to women with paysites who would not actually blow kisses and giggle in real life, if a guy complimented them. I worked retail....and sometimes...when I said Have A Nice Day....I was as sincere as a Jimmy Swaggart apology. There is always a lil more flash and sizzle to sell something...keep a job...etc..
> 
> I don't know Jae, and I do understand why you said what you did. I just know that sometimes, things are not what they seem, and people do all kinds of things for all kinds of reasons.



I do know Jae...or at least I used to. She does have issues she struggles with but she does it with class and the best she can. Her husband takes good care of her.

Paysites are entertainment which requires a bit of acting, sure some models may not be comfortable doing certain things, but if it makes people happy and continues to purchase clips, pix, vids...then sometimes its for the better.

She's afraid to lose weight because she's afraid of being ripped on my members here. To that I say, fuck em! Do what makes YOU happy Jae, and there will still be loyal, caring friends (such as me) who've seen you much thinner than you are now who will certainly still talk to you no matter what. That's what friends are for, take care of yourself.

As for CP, I don't know what else to say...I'll just wait till the show comes out.

As for Dan, the link is George Carlin's infamous skit about dirty words on television....all the talk about scat and what not got me thinking about it.


----------



## Kortana (Nov 27, 2008)

I think there is a huge difference in getting on TV to talk about how you want to eat yourself into immobility and discussing your issues with husbands expectations about gaining.

I personallly could never understand why anyone gets on TV to showase their private lives but I can bet there is a huge percentage of women in the same situation as Jae and I can't help but think she is brave for sitting in front of everyone and being judged. I know I couldn't do it.

As for being hypocritical- I don't think so. These sites are for entertainment purposes only. The way I see it- it's all acting. There are girls that boast huge gains when you can clearly see they have lost weight - you can't possibly expect them to keep up with the demands of so many subscribers. What they put up on their site does not have to be an exact reflection of their private lives or feelings.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 27, 2008)

I Think this thread is a perfect example of why fantasy should remain fantasy and reality should be what you live in. 

I'm all for fantasy and having fun with it - but when your fantasy life becomes your main foucus in life your life will surely deteriorate people get hurt, children are forgotten, health both mental and physical will be in jepordy.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> I Think this thread is a perfect example of why fantasy should remain fantasy and reality should be what you live in.



and a perfect example of .. reading being fundamental. :eat2::eat2::eat2:

otherwise you might just end up like tyra got in my face and yelled aty mwe and i was like i dont get why are you yelling at me i love food and its not like she had a rip cage sticking out she was so mad you could see her eyes bulging out of the suckets and i was all like but rolls are squishy and she was like yerll tyelll yell what a psycho im hungry winston churchhill was the best player on the yankees but really i prefer the ones with cream filling because i can eat at least 5 boxes of those and still have room for lots of Nostradamus is a pickle. anhway mortality of the shtory is purple is a fruit :eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## Tooz (Nov 27, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> and a perfect example of .. reading being fundamental. :eat2::eat2::eat2:
> 
> otherwise you might just end up like tyra got in my face and yelled aty mwe and i was like i dont get why are you yelling at me i love food and its not like she had a rip cage sticking out she was so mad you could see her eyes bulging out of the suckets and i was all like but rolls are squishy and she was like yerll tyelll yell what a psycho im hungry winston churchhill was the best player on the yankees but really i prefer the ones with cream filling because i can eat at least 5 boxes of those and still have room for lots of Nostradamus is a pickle. anhway mortality of the shtory is purple is a fruit :eat2::eat2::eat2:




I'm Tooz and I approve this message.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 27, 2008)

BBW Jae said:


> Let me ask you something Donna, did I personally attack you in my posts? I don't know you, so why would I? I simply just addressed what happened on the show, giving another point of view... anywhere in my post did I criticize you? Didn't think so.
> 
> So now I guess I have to explain myself, even further.
> 
> ...



Im in the UK, I wont see the show. Im not talking about a video either. Im talking about the photos on that paysite update, which blatantly speak for themselves. You certainly don't appear in way afraid or coerced, or anything like it, in those pics. Youre cashing in on photos that tell a story of you gaining. Simple. 

Sorry for hijacking your thread Donna, and good luck.


----------



## isotope (Nov 27, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Im in the UK, I wont see the show. Im not talking about a video either. Im talking about the photos on that paysite update, which blatantly speak for themselves. You certainly don't appear in way afraid or coerced, or anything like it, in those pics. Youre cashing in on photos that tell a story of you gaining. Simple.
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your thread Donna, and good luck.



It's a pity too, because the whole frightened and coerced feeding pics are in high demand.

I think what it boils down to with Jae's situation is the old feederism argument of how much of gaining is done for the enjoyment for the gainer themselves and how much is done to please their partner. I'm not saying Jae hates herself or doesn't take any enjoyment, but why can't people question the fetish? 

I love fat. But that doesn't stop me from asking why or if i should at times.

I just wanted to say that i support you Jae. It takes courage to speak up about what you keep inside.


----------



## Mini (Nov 27, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Im in the UK, I wont see the show. Im not talking about a video either. Im talking about the photos on that paysite update, which blatantly speak for themselves. You certainly don't appear in way afraid or coerced, or anything like it, in those pics. Youre cashing in on photos that tell a story of you gaining. Simple.
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your thread Donna, and good luck.



NEWS FLASH: Sometimes people in the entertainment industry take on roles and give off an image that does not necessarily reflect their true feelings.

Some dudes bust a nut over this gaining stuff. She's playing to an audience. Deal with it, and stop being so daft.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> I Think this thread is a perfect example of why fantasy should remain fantasy and reality should be what you live in.
> 
> I'm all for fantasy and having fun with it - but when your fantasy life becomes your main foucus in life your life will surely deteriorate people get hurt, children are forgotten, health both mental and physical will be in jepordy.



This would be something I agree with. That's why feederism will never come off well on TV; it's not meant to be something that defines people so publicly, and if it's tied in with simply being fat...well, then that makes all fat people look like they're into it, which they certainly aren't. It's all a big mess.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 27, 2008)

Mini said:


> NEWS FLASH: Sometimes people in the entertainment industry take on roles and give off an image that does not necessarily reflect their true feelings.
> 
> Some dudes bust a nut over this gaining stuff. She's playing to an audience. Deal with it, and stop being so daft.



It must be roleplaying and fantasy stuff, because I sometimes get upset when I see women laying on the floor etc in those shoots covered in food, and referring to themselves as "Pigs and piglets" and "watch me oink " etc. It makes me cringe.
A woman can present herself with style and class. This degradation stuff while part of a fantasy, lowers the status of women.

No woman would want to refer to herself as a pig, and act in such a manner.


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 27, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> and a perfect example of .. reading being fundamental. :eat2::eat2::eat2:
> 
> otherwise you might just end up like tyra got in my face and yelled aty mwe and i was like i dont get why are you yelling at me i love food and its not like she had a rip cage sticking out she was so mad you could see her eyes bulging out of the suckets and i was all like but rolls are squishy and she was like yerll tyelll yell what a psycho im hungry winston churchhill was the best player on the yankees but really i prefer the ones with cream filling because i can eat at least 5 boxes of those and still have room for lots of Nostradamus is a pickle. anhway mortality of the shtory is purple is a fruit :eat2::eat2::eat2:



ahn canser put a hit out on meh anywuiy so ima eat an trya wishes she had hertiary canser so she cud get celululuite ivy leege five languges haterz etc.


----------



## OnlineFeeder (Nov 27, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> Ill be on Tyra in a few weeks..they came to my house and brought 40 candy bars 3 dozen dounts 3 loaves of bread 4 carton of eggs 4 packs of bacon 7 cans of family size ravioli 2 cakes 7 bags of chips 5 contianers of icing..it was awesome!!!! they were here all day shooting me eatting..they ordered a pizza..it was a feeders dream..I thought about all of you wonderful feeders out there it was a dream come true..I go to the studio tomarrow and Ill let everyone know when the show will be on..wanted to share:eat1:



Great dream sweete!
For me, one of my dream is that I feed Tyra Banks with 5 pizzas, 7 hamburger, 6 bag of chips, 4 cake and 3 liters of coke and beer. After that Tyra watch me and says : " I'm sooooooooooooooooooo stuffed....... but I'm still very hungry". Then I continue to feed her untill she explode! :eat2:


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 27, 2008)

OnlineFeeder said:


> Great dream sweete!
> For me, one of my dream is that I feed Tyra Banks with 5 pizzas, 7 hamburger, 6 bag of chips, 4 cake and 3 liters of coke and beer. After that Tyra watch me and says : " I'm sooooooooooooooooooo stuffed....... but I'm still very hungry". Then I continue to feed her untill she explode! :eat2:


----------



## OnlineFeeder (Nov 27, 2008)

What?
Please explain your thoughts, not stupid images something else. 
Before that you say "una stronzata" I say to you that I'm a fanatic of feedee, feeder and feederism.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 27, 2008)

There is a large, vocal group here who are not even fans of any of it. Prepare for scorn.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 27, 2008)

We're closing this thread while we assess how best to address the issues without losing track of the scope of this sub-forum.


----------

